# 

## Enter



----------


## V00D00People

,       ,    ?:)  
..    . .

----------


## aneisha

.      .    () .    . 
063 - +380978060452
074 - +380986271244

----------


## laithemmer

*  074*.     ,      .   
:      . ͳ      (    ).    - 7 .
³      006 (,    ,          ). 
䳿          -       .        -       .
   -     -      !!! 
  ,       ˳  ))))      .   ""    .    
̳:     -  ,           䳺  .
    䳿 -     ,  ((
         . ..... 
     .      074. *     -      *

----------


## Ihor

> *  074*.     ,      .   
> :      . ͳ      (    ).    - 7 .
> ³      006 (,    ,          ). 
> 䳿          -       .        -       .
>    -     -      !!! 
>   ,       ˳  ))))      .   ""    .    
> ̳:     -  ,           䳺  .
>     䳿 -     ,  ((
>          . ..... 
>      .      074. *     -      *

  
,         074,       ,   ,     ,    ""    ,             !!!     ! 
   006

----------


## Nexus

" ".     567.      ,      .            .  ,   .     2

----------


## Enter

GSM- 567! http://www.567taxi.com/obusluge.php 
  ? 
   1,60 .   ,    !  :           40 .  ,       1,07 .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,         074,       ,   ,     ,    ""    ,             !!!     ! 
>    006

         074    .  ,          .   ,    . ,         10 .   .  
 ,   ,  .        ...   .  .   .

----------


## Ihor

> 074    .  ,          .   ,    . ,         10 .   .  
>  ,   ,  .        ...   .  .   .

      ....                  ,      
     ,     :)

----------


## Def

. 005.    ,  .  ,      .(   )        40 . (   ,         ).
     -      )  \,  .   . 
  052   .   ,      ,  .    -  .  -     -    .  !

----------

" "        ...
525-155, .  .

----------


## ISTERIKA

006  055 - 4    1.50 ,     !
 " "   , +    10% .    -  2  6  +2  ..
 054   -3.50 , 1.70 ,  10!
      6   074  082..

----------


## Gonosuke

,   ,   ...    ,   ,   ,    .      "" .    4-5   ,   ...        ,      ...     ,  . ,       ,          ,   .       .      .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,   ...    ,   ,   ,    .      "" .    4-5   ,   ...        ,      ...     ,  . ,       ,          ,   .       .      .

               "?",         "!"       ,     ...

----------

- - "" (0-58).  ,      ,   -   .    ,       '    ""  .   ,   ...

----------


## Tail

074 -   ,    "".  005 ,

----------


## Radiosound

" - 057".        .

----------


## Gonosuke

.           ,   . 
 ,  -           ,     ,     .

----------


## JuraWell

1.  " ".    (   ) 005, 006, 074.
2.   "" .     ,    . (   2 ).

----------


## Gonosuke

> 2.   "" .     ,    . (   2 ).

    , "  ?"

----------


## JuraWell

-.    !!!   ,    (    :)  )

----------


## Ulana

-"-".     ,       . 䳿    ,      5  "  ?".      .     ?   ,    ,  -  .

----------


## Ihor

!:)

----------


## Afra

> -"-".     ,       . 䳿    ,      5  "  ?".      .     ?   ,    ,  -  .

   ... ,, " - 2/...     ,       ,   ...    ,        3- .       ,             .

----------


## admin

ϳ     ,   ,      0  15.    074,  1574.

----------


## Akvarel'

005

----------


## Nata

( 2 )   ,  䳿  ,  , ,   ,     2           ,    ,    ,  ,     300    ,      ,       ,   055,    ,     !!!

----------


## Rosinka

1574   ,     . 
 - 䳿,  ,   ,    .
 - 4 .    1.80   -      ,      ,  ,      . 
   ,    .  ,      -.    ,          ?!  ,     ()      -        ..

----------


## antiraider

"",    -  ,       ,    ,     -      ,         .        .  ' '       .  ,       N-   -        ,   .
   ,         ,     ,       
        1554,   *1554*
80502033434
80632626290
80974559562

----------


## koo08

, 1555, 1506,   .       ,       .         .         ,   ,    , (   ),      . 
      074,    ,        VIP              .     1506, 1555     ,             ,      ,         . :     1558  1552,   .   ,           (     ),       ,          .        ,     ( ,     ),   1555,       .    ,     ,            ,      -   ,  1,5     .   5,00   ,        ,                 ,  . !!!!!!

----------


## serg1975

600054. ,  ))))))  .

----------


## ISTERIKA

> 1506, 1555     ,             ,

     ,       )))   ,        ,    ,        ,      -      . 
    ,    7   .        ,     -     ...       ,   -     ,          2-3 . 
..    - 100%

----------


## LAEN

,  -  1574 ? 
              .

----------


## Enter

> ,  -  1574 ?

  050-2982522; 067-7081666
068-6412288; 063-3990494   

> , 1555, 1506,   .       ,       .         .

            , -         .           ,       

> 1506, 1555     ,             ,      ,         .

       ,     ,        .               .   ,  ,    .     .  ,       ,      .

----------


## Enter

.   ,   ,             ,   18 ,         (      ),    23 ...

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,     ,      ,      ))))  ,     ,     "".     -  ,      .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,     ,      ,      ))))  ,     ,     "".     -  ,      .

   ,   ,    ,      ,  ,   (      ). ,     .  
 ,              / .        ,         (       )? ,        9,6 /    0,4 $/.  
  ,     (   )    " ".

----------


## serg1975

,    054??????

----------


## LAEN

074 
 052  058 -

----------


## serg1975

)))))

----------


## Enter

> ,    054??????

        . -,       1554 ;) 
P.S.      ,    .      , ,   .         .   ,    ,   , : " ,     .   ,   ?       ,       +2  ( )".  *        ,    .*

----------


## serg1975

> . -,       1554 ;) 
> P.S.      ,    .      , ,   .         .   ,    ,   , : " ,     .   ,   ?       ,       +2  ( )".  *        ,    .*

  )))) 054  074   ), 089

----------


## Enter

,      ,     .    . 
 -- --* : , *

----------


## Sky

> 054   ), 089

     .  ,  ' 089 () - 054

----------


## serg1975

> .  ,  ' 089 () - 054

  -     .

----------


## Mihey

""  ?

----------


## Enter

> ""  ?

          ,     .       . ,      .

----------


## Mihey

?

----------


## Enter

> ?

  0,25 .
  ,           1,80-3,40 . (  ,  ,   ).

----------


## Mihey

?     ,

----------


## Enter

> ?     ,

    ""   ,  "",   ": , "           .

----------


## ISTERIKA

"" -  ,   ,    ;
" " -    ;
1505 -  +2 ,

----------


## LAEN

-   -   - г - : ,   .  **:       -...

----------


## admin

> .     ,    .
>    .
>     , .      ,   ,      ,         .
> -  ,  ,  ,    ,   .     .  , ,   .
>            .        .
> 20   .
> ...   .

   : http://muayaraan.livejournal.com/152765.html

----------


## jamlife

.      ,  .   .
   054, 067, 055, 005.
      .    ,    .
    .  10 .  6 .      005.      .    .  
    2 .              .

----------


## Enter

> .  10 .  6 .      005.      .    .

  .    005     9  (  ).

----------


## jamlife

> .    005     9  (  ).

    -.    .  .

----------


## Enter

> -.    .  .

  , .  6           -  1560, 600600  500005,     005.

----------


## pronya prokopovna

> : http://muayaraan.livejournal.com/152765.html

   - .     .

----------


## Enter

- 600077

----------


## LAEN

> - 600077

       ?  
..         ...

----------


## Enter

> ..

   .   ,        ,        ... 
    -     ,   ,    .

----------

.      .  ҳ,   ,    ,   .      ,      ! 
   ,   ?    ...

----------


## laithemmer

**,   .       - 15   .  (  )  :      45 ,   .     ,   -  .... 
.. ͳ  ,     -     ,      .     -

----------


## Mila

> .      .  ҳ,   ,    ,   .      ,      ! 
>    ,   ?    ...

       -           .      ,  ,       ,      ,      ,        ,     -     ,         40-50.  ,   "      
     ,    ,    25 ,   - ,   ?

----------


## Enter

. 
1.       .   .  ,    -   ,    ,     .
2.   ,      ,   , -    .
3.   ,       ( ,     ...)

----------


## Mila

> * 1574*
> 050-2982522

     , ,          ?

----------

1563.   !    .    .     ()    !

----------


## Enter

> , ,          ?

  ": , ",       ,     .        .

----------


## admin

? 
    ,     "",   :  *694-000*
(067)693-4-000 *:*
: 1,40 
 : 1,70 
 : 4 
: 2 
   : 1 
: 1 . / 40 
̳ : 10,00

----------


## Enter

> ?

  ,    "".      "" ,          "".    

> ,     "",   :694-000

   .     ,   䳿 (    ).

----------


## jamlife

500005.   . . .  ,     .       . 
   ,     .     .
      ,   ).

----------


## Enter

> ,     .     .      ,   ).

  !

----------


## LAEN

> , ,          ?

  *1574    099 458 50 80*

----------


## -

055,   .   ,    ,   ,    ,     -   .  ,   - .     , .  055 ,     .    ,   . 
 (, )   ,    -          ,    (  )       -     20  -    ,       .

----------


## Enter

> (, )   ,    -          ,    (  )       -     20  -    ,       .

       20 ,      ?  
     :              , , ..? 
: 
 20-   .       - .     1 .  .  *   - 70%*

----------


## -

> 20 ,      ?

    .  - .

----------


## Enter

"1563"  
1   1,90 ( 1,70)
 - 9 ( 8).

----------


## Enter

> ,   .  (, )   ,    -          ,    (  )       -     20  -    ,       .

  miss_rita
"   "",    ...        ,         5 (,   ),   2      ,    : --,     , !"  
      : 
-- ,         . 
-- 2    ,    ...
      ,        ,            ... 
--     7.30 -  8.45   !))) 
-- -   2       ,        .       .           . 
--   ,    455 95 95 (,        30 ,      ,    ,   ,    ....)

----------


## sauka

.    ,        055 ,   ,-   ,  ,      ,      ,        !    !        .  054-056   ,    ,    -     ,            !!!          ,     ,       ?  054  056    ,, ,,      ,     ,    55  ,             -   .   ,   .

----------


## Enter

> 

         ?   ?  

> -   ,  ,

              ,            .   

> !    !

  Sauka,     ,          ,     055.  " "   ,                .   

> 054-056   ,

   .     ,     "".   

> -     ,            !!!          ,     ,       ?

         .      ,    ,   .          . ,       ,    .  ,      ,      ,   ,   ,      . -,  ,   ()      .   

> 054  056    ,, ,,

   ,  ,    ?    ,       ,      ?

----------


## Sky

,     ,      -         ??? (    -  '   )

----------


## Meladon

\?  ? 
ǲ            20-40

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,      -         ??? (    -  '   )

   ,     .    .        ,            .   (      ).   , - ,                    (       ).       .     ,       ,    .  䒿 䒿       

> \?  ?
> ǲ            20-40

      , .
 ,   .     ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?   ?

      - 1574.      (   ) .     ,   -    .       ,        .     " ........  12 ".    ,  .
     ,        ,     12    .     "   ,  ,      " -    ,     .  *Sky*,    ,           ,     ,    ,  )) ,

----------


## Meladon

> , .
>  ,   .     ,    .

  ! !       !    !
       ,   ,      ?
     -      , , ,   ?   ?    (         )   ?

----------


## Enter

> ...      ,        ...    ,  ...
> ..   ,

  laithemmer,     ,           (     sauka).     ,   ,     볺,          ,   ,        .  ,         ,   .                볺.

----------


## laithemmer

*Enter*, ,   ,           .      ""   "19!",    ,       -   ,    . 
  ,  .
   . ,     50  -     :)    ?? ֳ ....

----------


## Enter

> ! !       !    !

   .   

> ,   ,      ?

  .       ,   ,     ,       ?  ,  ,  40        ,     ,    ?   

> -      , , ,   ?

       ?  ,        .         ,      ,                .   

> .    ?? ֳ ....

  .   ,    .  31-,              . 
P.S.    ""    "".     3,40.      ,       .   ,  ,   ,     볺     .     (      )    4,70.

----------


## -

> miss_rita
> "   "",    ...        ,         5 (,   ),   2      ,    : --,     , !"  
>       : 
> -- ,         . 
> -- 2    ,    ...
>       ,        ,            ... 
> --     7.30 -  8.45   !))) 
> -- -   2       ,        .       .           . 
> --   ,    455 95 95 (,        30 ,      ,    ,   ,    ....)

  ,  ,              ,      ,     .       .          ,   "-" ( ,  ?)   .   

> \?  ?
> ǲ            20-40

   63-      .    ,     (   , ) 2,5 .  , , ,           .    .

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,              ,      ,     .       .          ,   "-" ( ,  ?)   .

         ,        ,  .              "".          -.   ,     ,        .    ,         
          ,  -,          ,      ,         .

----------


## -

> 

    ""      , ,     .    

> ,     ,        .

       ,   ,    ...  .   -  , , , ,    ,  - :)  ,    -    .      . .

----------


## admin

**:     

> ""      , ,     .

   ',          ,   : http://www.newslab.ru/blog/142989. ,       **,  -.     

> ,   ,    ...  .   -  , , , ,    ,  - :)  ,    -    .      . .

    ,        "" ,  ,    ?        -,  ""      ( 򳺿 ,      )   .

----------


## Fantasy

, 055 -

----------


## -

> ,  -,

       ,        .     ,  -        .     "",       ,    , ?    

> "" ,  ,    ?

       (  ,  ,   ( ..   ).      - .

----------


## Enter

> ""      , ,     .

     .   

> ..  .   -  , , ,   ,    -    .      . .

      ,     . ,        , ..          ,      ,        .  ,   ,   - ,       ,  .      ,           ,      .     ,    
  ? 

> .  "     "  "    ".   ,          , ,     ,  .

   ,     ,   :                ,

----------


## -

> ,     ,   :                ,

  ,            .    ,     . ,     ,  ,    ,   )   

> ,

  .

----------


## Meladon

1-2,5   !  !

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> 1-2,5   !  !

  ϳ..

----------


## Meladon

> **:    
> ϳ..

    ?

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> ?

  1574.  - 30-40 .,   .

----------


## Meladon



----------


## laithemmer

*Meladon*,      -   .    ,     . ... .

----------


## Meladon

..

----------

, ,   ?     .     .

----------


## Enter

10  30%.                     
     ,     - ,         ,   养   .        ,           ,   ,          35   70      . 
           ,      .  ,          5 .     30%, -   10%.  ,    ,     . ,        .      ,  ,   - ,     . 
           ,   养   .          ,        .               . ,            ,        .
   养,            150        ...   " -"

----------


## Enter

:
1505, 1506, 1563, 1574, 600077, 600600 (), 656656 ( )

----------


## Olio

> :
> 1505, 1506, 1563, 1574, 600077, 600600 (), 656656 ( )

       "  "  ?

----------


## Enter

> "  "  ?

    ?   . 
ϳ      " ",      " ".   ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## kobieta

> :
> 1505, 1506, 1563, 1574, 600077, 600600 (), 656656 ( )

    ?

----------


## Olio

,    ()

----------


## Enter

> ?

    .     . 
1505
 5,50-6,00
 1,90-2,00 
1506
 6,00-7,00 
1563
 5,00-6,00
 1,90 - 2,00 
1574
 5,00 - 5,50
 1,70 - 1,90 
600077
 3,00-5,00
. 1,60 - 1,70
 7-10 

 1,50 - 1,70
 6,00- 8,00 

 1,80 - 2,00 
P.S.   ,           ...

----------


## kobieta

> .     . 
> 1505
>  5,50-6,00
>  1,90-2,00 
> 1506
>  6,00-7,00 
> 1563
>  5,00-6,00
>  1,90 - 2,00 
> ...

  ....        ...
   ,     .
    ,      .... :)

----------


## Enter

> ,      .... :)

       (     ), .

----------


## kobieta

> (     ), .

   (,   ) -  ., 5, . 1

----------


## Enter

> (,   ) -  ., 5, . 1

   :
-12,92 .
600054-13,42
600600-13,54
1558-13,92
1560-13,92
1587-13,92
1552-13,92
1582-14,54
1554-15,16
 -15,16
1556-15,54
1557-15,54
1567-15,54
600077-15,54
1574-17,28
-17,40
1505-18,40 
1555-18,40 
1563-18,40
1506-19,40
-22,40 
P.S.       .     . -,     , -,       .

----------


## Sky

> -,     , -,       .

     -        (   ,    - ,     ).

----------


## Enter

> -        (   ,    - ,     ).

  
15.9.  : 
)   30                ,     -  30         ; 
(  ) 
P.S.        ()       .           ,   ,     . ,        ... 
ϳ  . ,   " "   " ",   " " :)   
,   ,    :   (  :  10 ,  2 );         ( 10 ,  3 );  (  5.41:  30 ,  20 );   ( 50 ,  25 ).

----------


## Sky

> " "   " ",   " " :)

       .       ,    (   )  ,  ,

----------


## Olio

!       600-600, .  ,  ,     1574  ))

----------


## Mihey

?

----------


## laithemmer

*Olio*,  1574  ,   600-600???!  ?
       -      1574;(  .

----------


## Olio

> *Olio*,  1574  ,   600-600???!  ?
>        -      1574;(  .

    ))      1574,    )))
̳,  " "  ,        ))),       '))

----------


## LAEN

*".*
 ,     .
        -      .
  -  .

----------


## Enter

: 
600054
3,50-4,50
1,60-1,70 
1554
4-5,50
1,80-1,90 
    - 7 .     10  - 2 .,    5 . +2 .

----------


## Meladon

...

----------


## Enter

> 

   .      ,    (   ).     ,    ,   .   ,        ...

----------


## ISTERIKA

> - 7 .     10  - 2 .,    5 . +2

  = :   (3+1,60/)-   ,    -   !    ,  ,     ,     2  ,     ,       )),  10  ,  -,   , !

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,    ,     -   .  ,   - ... (, )   ,    -          ,    (  )       -     20  -    ,       .

         . -                  .  ˲ ,        . 
,  10 -       .     -    ,      . 
  ,  ,    ,             10  20 . -   .   ,     ,    . 
-       .    ,        ,   ,     .  
"    .   ,    ,  30-40%       ", -    "      "  . 
29.12.2009 liga

----------


## -

,  ?  ,    ,       ,      .
    (       -   ,   -).  .       -     .
   ,        ,   .

----------


## nevodka



----------


## Enter

> 

        ?  ,  . ,          ,   .   , . 
P.S.  ,     " ".   ,    .   :          (,    ,     ?).  ,        .    ,               ,   -    .      ,     .  
    ,      .      . " "     ,    .   ,      ""?

----------


## MaxShane

!    500005

----------


## Enter

> !    500005

  , .  - " "

----------


## Fantasy

""   ,  ,     40-50 .   1557,    15   ,       50

----------


## Enter

> ""   ,  ,     40-50 .

         ,     , ,       30-50 .   ,         40 ,        5-10.              ,      ,    ,      . ,   .  !

----------


## Fantasy

> ,

  *Enter*,   ,      ,   ?     ,    .            .      ,  . ,    .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,   ,      ,   ?

        .   ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## LAEN

7     .  1574..   ,  .     10 . (   15). 
      1- .    12.50 / / - 25 .

----------


## laithemmer

*LAEN*,  ,  .     ,  22 .    ,   -     ,    .       :)

----------


## nevodka

> ?

     ,

----------


## erazer

http://taxi.poltava.ua

----------


## Enter

> http://taxi.poltava.ua

    .   .    ,   . 
1505 - 6 /2
1506 - 7 /2 
1554 - 5,50/1,90
+56 
1563 - 6/2
1574 - 5,50/1,90
1587 - 4 /1.60
600054 4,50/1,70
 3/1,7/8
 5/2
  6/2
 -       ...

----------


## *AfinA*

> .   .    ,   . 
> 1505 - 6 /2
> 1506 - 7 /2 
> 1554 - 5,50/1,90
> +56 
> 1563 - 6/2
> 1574 - 5,50/1,90
> 1587 - 4 /1.60
> 600054 4,50/1,70
> ...

     ,

----------


## Enter

> ,

  .   ,     , -  
,   ,    ?

----------


## *AfinA*

> .   ,     , -  
> ,   ,    ?

    6  2 
   4   1,80   8  
   ,    ,

----------


## Meladon

,.....

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

   ?     ?  
   :
, 2.01.10,     1555  ,    30 .   15-20 ,  .    10      ,     (      )  .      ,    !      ,    , ,    ,     . 
, 3.01.10         ( ),   ,     + 10 ,    .       -     . 
    -   ,          .  
 :    1555 -      ,   ,      ,   "" -

----------


## *AfinA*

> ?     ?  
>    :
> , 2.01.10,     1555  ,    30 .   15-20 ,  .    10      ,     (      )  .      ,    !      ,    , ,    ,     . 
> , 3.01.10         ( ),   ,     + 10 ,    .       -     . 
>     -   ,          .  
>  :    1555 -      ,   ,      ,   "" -

         --  .
ps      ,   - ?

----------


## Enter

> ,.....

   ?!      ?       , -   ,   (   ,      ).  
  20 , -  ,       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   - ?

      1555 ,    (  )     45   ,    30 . (      ,          ,     10-).     ,    1555   10.     ,  .       1555       

> 

   ,     .          ,     !       2  -      !

----------


## Enter

> ps      ,   - ?

  ,   "-"     .  , -         /.   ,     ,     .  ,  ,   ,       

> ,     .

    ,  .      ,..        .   ,      ,      .   

> ,     !

   (,      )        (       ).     3,40     3,90.

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,   "-"     .  , -         /.   ,     ,     .  ,  ,   ,

  
   ,       (        )          ,    .      .             (   , , )    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> (,      )        (       ).     3,40     3,90.

      :
 -    ?     -      ,  -   !     20 ,       .    ,     .  - !   ,     ,   ,    ..,      !   

> (   , , )

     (,   ),      .                  -

----------


## Enter

> (        )          ,    .

  .    

> -    ?     -      ,  -   !     20 ,       .

     .     ,          .    

> ,     ,   ,    ..,      !

     ?   ,    .           .  ,    ,  ,     (  ).

----------

, -  .  , ""    .     1563.  .

----------


## LAEN

> http://taxi.poltava.ua

   ?  
   - ?

----------


## Enter

> ? 
>    - ?

  ,

----------


## erazer

> ?  
>    - ?

   -           .    ...   

> ,

    -        :)

----------


## Meladon

** 
  3  - 
  10  - 
  10  -

----------


## Enter

:
 4/1,80/8
 6/2/12

----------


## admin

:  .

----------


## VeNoM_13

600-600     .   ,    ,   .  ,         ,     .    .    .         )))

----------


## Enter

- " "
:  - 7,  - 2,  - 15.

----------


## ISTERIKA

10 ?    ...
 7  ,  8! (  )  **   13.02.10: 
-3;-*1,80*;-*8*.

----------


## ISTERIKA

> ,.....

  
   ,     "" !?     ,       ,     ,       ...

----------


## Enter

> 10 ?    ...  7  ,  8! (  ) 
>   13.02.10: -3;-1,80;-8.

  ,   .       -7.  . .
   1567, 1587, 1558.    1574.

----------


## admin

,       40 .  567   7 .

----------


## Enter

> ,       40 .  567   7 .

    .  ,   ,  5-10  ,    .    GPS        ,   :)

----------


## Slava

600054-

----------


## LAEN

> 600054-

     , .

----------


## saletell

> , .

         "   ?" ,    "   ,   ??!!!",    ,  "   ?"    ,         ,    !         
  

> Slava  
> 600054-

----------


## admin

*saletell*,  ,      ,       .        : http://taksi.poltava.ws

----------


## saletell

> http://taksi.poltava.ws

----------


## Enter

""     5 .

----------


## Mihey

5      500005,  10 ,  15  ,      (  30    ),   ,

----------


## ꩮ

...
         ...
 057   .   ,     (   ).    15-20 ,    40 ,  : "   ?" ,   : "     ,  ,         ,    5-10 ..." -   -  !!!
   :           ,       . 
    055...  
          057     ,               . 
PS:  055          .
  057 - ...

----------


## Sky

> 055

     .     .  5 ,    (1555),     5 .

----------


## ꩮ

> .     .  5 ,    (1555),     5 .

    ,  ...  5-10      (      ),          -   ...

----------


## Sir_2006

1555      .
   ,  1554, 1557, 1582

----------


## ꩮ

, ...  
    750,     ,    (  ),       ,       1557,   -  1555 (        ). 
           -        ( ) -    ,    ...  
   (057,   1557,   -)         (     )     !

----------


## koo08

.     7  .   .   ,     .      500005,     ,   .     ,     .       .       .    ,    .    .     :            ,        (      ).    .     ,       ,       .      21-22      ,    .    1555     .    ,     .  1555     ,   ,    .       ,           .

----------


## Enter

> ,     .       .

   ! ,   ,      ,  ,   ,       ,      . 
       ?  
    ,   , -   ,     ,    .              (  )        ,      .              -  (  ).    

> ,    .    .

              ,    ,     .           ,           .     , -      ,                  .         ,     , -       .   

> :            ,         (     ).

  ,     !          ?
           "  ",  " -  ",   .   

> 1555     .    ,     .  1555     ,   ,    .       ,           .

    .        ,    , ,    .       .        .  
 , ,       ,        ,-   ""   " ".      
   ,       ,    ,     ,            (     ,   ).       ,    .      ,  ,    
      ,      ,  ,      ,    ,     ,  -    .                .  
   

> ,     .       .       .         (      ).

  05.09.2009  

> ,   ,   ,   ,     (   ,     ,   ),   ,    ,                 .

   

> ,     ,            ,      -

----------


## Sky

*koo08*,   -     1555.          .   ?

----------


## koo08

> *koo08*,   -     1555.          .   ?

           1555        006. ,    .   

> ! ,   ,      ,  ,   ,       ,      . 
>        ?  
>     ,   , -   ,     ,    .              (  )        ,      .              -  (  ).  
>             ,    ,     .           ,           .     , -      ,                  .         ,     , -       . 
> ,     !          ?
>            "  ",  " -  ",   . 
>   .        ,    , ,    .       .        .  
>  , ,       ,        ,-   ""   " ".      
>    ,       ,    ,     ,            (     ,   ).       ,    .      ,  ,    
> ...

    ,           (),       ,     ,       ,        .             ,               ,             ,         ,       ,   .    95  ""        .       ............        ,        3  .    ,      ,       ,     ,     .             ,     ,  ?.    .

----------


## Enter

> 

    

> ,

       ,    ,       .  

> ,        3  .

     ?!   , -       !!!  ** :
    1552, 1556, 1557, 1558, 1560, 1582, 60000 .

----------


## jamlife

*ꩮ*,    .  ,   .     .  
   .

----------


## ꩮ

> *ꩮ*,    .  ,   .     .  
>    .

  *    -       .    * ,    -  (     ),     " " -         ...
    ;)  *  ,    -     ?* 
-,    ,      25   (  20)   ,     5  ,      16        ...  *    ??????*  -      ,  ? 
:      1557? ;)

----------


## shopplua

1552  ..  ,     ..   ,     ..   ?    ..    .

----------


## Enter

> 1552  ..  ,     ..   ,     ..   ?    ..    .

      ,  4,00/2,00/10,00  52-,        . .

----------


## jamlife

> -       .     ,    -  (     ),     " " -         ...
>     ;)
>   ,    -     ?
> -,    ,      25   (  20)  ,     5  ,      16        ...
>     ??????  -      ,  ?
> :      1557? ;)

   .     . )))
, ,    .  ,     .    ,  ,  ,  ,  .  . .   .  15 .   .     .   ,   . .         .        ,      ,   ,  , "  ",  "     ?". 
        . 
  500005. , ,   .     .

----------


## Enter

1505: : 7;  - 2;  - 15
1552: : 5;  - 1,90
1555: : 7;  - 2; 
1574: : 6;  - 2;  - 10
1587:   1,90
 :  4,50
    : 
1506: 15
1556: 9
1563: 10 
 1574    600300

----------


## Enter

- " " 616661
    ,    . 
:  3-   10 ,    1,90.
098-6616661 ;  050-3026661 ;  093-0616661

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

      ?

----------


## Def

.    .

----------


## Enter

> ?

   , ,  ,   . 
, , , , - .
           260 . (      ).
,        . ,         . 
    :
1.       ,      .
2.   ,     ,     . ,      . 
3.         . ,          ,          ", 35 - ".

----------


## sharasha

> ,

     .  

> 10-  20- ...?

  !  

> 15    .

  ͳ-  . !  , ..    ...  

> 3.       . ,          ,          ", 35 - ".

  ...   "?          (    , ...)???    ,  .  -   ,    -볺!!!

----------


## Enter

> ...   "?          (    , ...)???    ,  .  -   ,    -볺!!!

  ,     ,       ,     ,  "䒿  ".     ,   ,        , -   . 
,      ,   "",     8-10,  12-15 .     ,  .
     ,   ,      ,    䳿         "-"...

----------


## sharasha

> ,   ,        , -   .

  ,   !    .  

> **  "-"

            ,  .    :  

> (*    , ...*)???

  .  .  

> ,   ,        , -   .

      , , ,    ! ?          .    .      .      20,  30   ,   , "-"        .
  ,     "   .   -  ,       .  ,    . ,     .  

> 

         "  "?))     " ".  .     !         !

----------


## nevodka

> ,    . ,     .

    ,     ,       ?!      ?    !

----------


## Enter

> .      .      20,  30   ,   , "-"        .

    , -    ,    ,    ,   ,           . 
!             ,      , -   .           ,      .   , - 볺  䒿      ,          .   

> -  ,       .  ,    . ,     .

         ,        sharash. ,   ,       . ,       ,     ,    .

----------


## sharasha

> ,     ,       ?!

    : " ?")))  

> 

      ,      5 !      .  ,    006,055    -   (    ).      !   ,       .    ,  ;   2   ,   ,   ;       .  , ,     !  

> sharash

   볺   !    ,        !)))    )))     :   ?   ?,  ,     ,    ,       볺,   " !)))

----------


## nevodka

*Enter*, ,       ,

----------


## Enter

> ,       ,

    ?   

> ,     ,       ?!      ?    !

       ,      .             .                 .          .      ,   .  
   .  ,   ,     ,   " ".   ,  ,         ,   ,            -   .  ,   ,           .         ,      ,      .  
   ,         : "     ".             .   *sharasha* , ,  ,     ,    ,   ..         .       ,        ,     .   ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ...     ?            .
   .      .     .       !

----------


## nevodka

> .                 .          .      ,   .

     ,       ,     .
     ,  ,     -      "".

----------


## Enter

> ,       ,     .
>      ,  ,     -      "".

      ,                .
   " ",    ""       .    , -    ;)

----------

054 ,

----------


## ISTERIKA

"" - !    ,   2  ,   ""    .     ,  . 
,  ""   - 10

----------


## jamlife

> 

   ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

----------


## Mihey

> ?

     - " " 616661
    ,    .
:  3-   10 ,    1,90.
098-6616661 ; 050-3026661 ; 093-0616661

----------


## Enter

1506  10 .

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,     -     1616?

----------


## Enter

> 1616?

     ,        1506, 1505  600300 ( 1574). ,       .

----------


## kit

500005,    30 ,  30       5 ,  50       ,  . 
    -  500005.

----------


## Sky

*kit*,   ,  -.          .

----------


## wwa

> - " " 616661
>     ,    .
> :  3-   10 ,    1,90.
> 098-6616661 ; 050-3026661 ; 093-0616661

   ... 

> 616661 
>  : 
>  1: 1,90 (  ) *: 12 .* ( 3- )

----------


## Enter

> ...

  .      http://taksi.poltava.ws,        . 
P.S.  ,           20 . 
     )
""
:  653000; 098-5214755; 099-2266669; 063-0309677; 068-4288662 
: 7; 1  -2; : 15

----------


## laithemmer

> P.S.  ,           20 .

  ? ,         (   )  14 ,     20?

----------


## Enter

> ? ,         (   )  14 ,     20?

       ,  -9,  10, 12, 14  15 .            ,     ,     .
           20 .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  -9, 10, 12, 14  15 .            ,     ,     .

   ,  10  20 -  , .  

> 20 .

    ,    ?    ?   ?

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,    ?    ?   ?

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,      -           ?          ?   볺    .

----------


## laithemmer

> 

  ? ?  ?
       .      .      -      .  .

----------


## Sky

**AfinA**,          ?

----------


## Enter

> ,  10  20 -  ,

  ,  .           ,     ,       . ,       ,    .   ,        ,   ,      ,        .        ,   ,     , ,            볺,     .       .   

> ,    ?    ?   ?

  ,  ,        )  

> *Enter*,      -           ?          ?   볺    .

      ,  ,    .    , ,      ,   .     , -   ,    ,   .   ,       ,    ,   .  
       , -       ,   )  _",      ,    ,       .
   ,    .        .           .         ,    :           .   ,    .     ,       ,     "._ focus.ua

----------


## *AfinA*

,     - ,           ..         ,     .
laithemmer
          ,      3-4       ..   ,      ..      ,      (          ).   

> **AfinA**,          ?

           .    ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

            ,   ,         ? 
 ,       :
1.	
2.	  
3.	   
4.	³    
   , -  ?  ,    . ,   . ,        ?  , - ,  .

----------


## Sky

> , ,

  ,      .   ?      250  450 ,       .    -         -  .    ,   .  

> ?

     .

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer
>           ,      3-4

      :  ,    .     ,  .    ( ,       ),        14-16 .      ,    .  
..       . ,  .    .

----------


## admin

> ,      .   ?      250  450 ,       .    -         -  .

   ? *Sky*,     ?    ? *Enter*,  ,   ,   ,      .

----------


## Enter

> 250  450 ,       .

          - 70   .
         294       .  ,   ,   ,     20  *884,46*.     ?! ,       30 ,     ,      . 
 ,      ,        .

----------


## *AfinA*

> :  ,    .     ,  .    ( ,       ),        14-16 .      ,    .  
> ..       . ,  .    .

         ,          .  --          .   

> ,      ,        .

  
    ,   , `

----------


## laithemmer

> 

     -   .

----------


## Sky

> ,      ,

  ,          .       .       -  ,  .   ,         .

----------


## Enter

> ,    .

   .        ,      .  

> . ,  .    .

   

> --          .

  . .        ,      .        䳿,       .       ,  ,    ,    ,     .        .  ,   䳿.

----------


## laithemmer

> .        ,

  ,      .          ,       )))       )

----------


## Enter

> ,      .          ,       )))       )

    )
       ,        .      ,   ,   )

----------


## *AfinA*

> . .        ,      .        䳿,       .       ,  ,    ,    ,     .        .  ,   䳿.

    ,    .         ,    䳿,    ,         .           ,    --      .

----------


## Sky

> - 70   . 
>          294       .  ,   ,   ,     20  884,46.     ?! ,       30 ,     ,      .

         ,          . 
..    210 . , ,  ,    .     ,       .

----------


## Enter

> 

   ,      )

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,      )

     ?         ? 
ps             .  ,           --    1       ,         `,             ( ).

----------


## Sir_2006

> ( ).

     ?

----------


## Sky

**AfinA**,          .       .   ,   "  -  "          .

----------


## *AfinA*

> ?

  1.  "" -- " -  .   :   !.  -  .          .   !    -  .    .      ?  . , , !,     .
2.         ?   

> **AfinA**,          .       .

   !    ,            +       ,   .   

> ,   "  -  "          .

           ,          --      ,   ,    ,            ,  ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> 1.  "" -- " -  .   :   !.  -  .          .   !    -  .    .      ?  . , , !,     .

  ,     ,   5            

> 2.         ?

      ,      ,   .  ,     "",         ,      .           ,         ,     .      .      ..,   ,    -

----------


## Gonosuke

( )   ,    )))            ->   -> .

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,      ,   .  ,     "",         ,      .           ,         ,     .      .      ..,   ,    -

          (          ,             !).    ,         ,    ,   ,           .        ,       .          ()    ,     ,         .

----------


## Gonosuke

(),            ...
     .     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> **.**

   ! ,   ,         : ", ,  ,    -    "

----------


## Gonosuke

> ", ,  ,    -    "

   )))     .      ,     ,   ,   ,          )))

----------


## Enter

10      1505 

1555 - 10/2/15
600300 8/2/15
60077 5/1,80/12
1587 5/2/14

----------

,         50 /.

----------


## Mihey

,     200/

----------


## Enter

> ,         50 /.

    ,    ( )             ?!  
 ,      .   50 / ,    .        -,        ,    .   ,          300 ?

----------

> ,    ( )             ?! 
>  ,      .  50 / ,    .       -,      ,    .   ,          300 ?

     -    .          ..

----------


## vladd

"" (.  600-056):
-    "" ,     ;
-        (   );
-   "" ,  .

----------


## Sky

*vladd*, .        )

----------


## MaxShane

600054.    ))         + 10-15 . 
      .      -

----------

> 600054.    ))         + 10-15 .

       3 ... .      :   .    ,  .

----------


## Enter

" ". 13 .

----------


## laithemmer

,      䳺 +2?

----------


## Enter

> ,      䳺 +2?

  http://taksi.poltava.ws
   ,

----------


## laithemmer

,  .    . 
    ?    - ?

----------


## Sir_2006

*laithemmer*,   

> , **

----------


## laithemmer

*Sir_2006*, ,   .    .       .   ,          +2,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

,     .    -  2-00

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     .    -  2-00

  ,     . ,   ,    ?!
......

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,    ?!
> ......

   ,   -     ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ,     . ,   ,    ?!
> ......

   .    ,    ,     ,         http://taksi.poltava.ws.

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  ,

----------


## Mihey

-      )))      ,   )))  .... ,       )))

----------


## Enter

> 

  ,        .   

> ,      !:(

      -

----------


## Enter

> ,    2-3  ,   !

  ,  ...
,    ,        ,       -,

----------

> ,      ,    ,

  **:       ,    005  055 -   .   ,    .    
      ,       .   

> ,  ...
> ,    ,        ,      -,

     -  ,  .

----------


## Enter

> 126?

  , ,         

1558  - 7; - 2,3;  - 15
1552  - 6; - 2,2;  - 14
1560  - 6; - 2,2;  - 14
1582  - 6; - 2;  - 13
1567, 1556 -  - 5; - 2,4;  - 15
,  - 7; - 2;  - 15 
      ,      "", -  "".  - 4; - 1,80;  - 8 (    )

----------


## Travel

bsolutplus    .            ,

----------

,        1582)))    18.40    1582  .  ,   䒿  10-15 .  ,        20-22 .   15 ,    .   5 .    ,    ,   !.   5 .   ,     !  慿  )))          ,         1582!        . ,  19.20,     !        ,        1582,     !!! ³    )))     !               5 . ,             !!!   1582              䳿        ,       ))))

----------

> ,        1582,     !!! ³    ))

          .  ,    ,  ,  - .     , , "" (    ),   .  .

----------


## 23q

))))
        .    ,   -  ,    ,   -   ).  ...   ,         . -   ,     .   ,      ?   ,    .  -   ,     ...   ,     )

----------


## Mariy@ Rumer

.!!!!  100000%!!!!  ABSOLUTPLUS c 1-   , ,  !!         ,  ,   !!!! .... ! ! !!   !!!      !!!     BSOLUTPLUS!!!!!))  !!!

----------


## 23q

*Mariy@ Rumer*, ,  ,   ))

----------


## Enter

Mariy@ Rumer!  
 Travel    "  Rumer",    ""    Mariy@ Rumer    "". 
,     "".  , ,          .           ?  
,     ""   http://taxi.poputka.ua/taxi-4323.aspx,           
            ,       .         .  ,  ""    ,      .

----------


## sharasha

> ,      (,  )

        !)))

----------

, ,          40     ,     ,   20 ! -        )))      ,    " 1582"!      "",

----------


## Enter

> ,   䒿  10-15 .  ,        20-22                5 . ,

   ,    .   ,  1582        (     ,       䳺  ).     ,    ,       ,     .

----------

!   !
 ,          ...      " ",       .        ,     .       ,   400  ...

----------


## Enter

> .

     ,  ,     ?
   ,  ?

----------

.     .    .
 ,   ,   .       .    -  ,   .   (  )   ...        .

----------

> ,   ,   .       .    -  ,   .   (  )   ...       .

         ,        ,  , ,   ,     ..

----------

.   .

----------


## 4elovek

,   ,   ,     !!!

----------


## Enter

> ,    ,     ..

  ,       ,        ,   ?           ,    .           ,      ,       
      "" . 
    , - ,     116  . ?
 ,     .  , ?  **,   .       ,     ,   ,  ,     400

----------

> ,       ,        ,   ?           ,    .           ,      ,

     ,      (, ), , ,  .  ,     -    ,   . 
     - .  .

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,   ,     !!!

    5, -2,20;  12.   (   )?!
   ?      ? ;)   

> :)

   )

----------

.  

> ...    -    ,   ...

     .
    ,   ...

----------


## Mariy@ Rumer

ABSOLUTPLUS -         !!!

----------


## Sir_2006

> ABSOLUTPLUS -         !!!

  ,  ,  ...
, ,         .

----------


## Enter

> ABSOLUTPLUS -         !!!

        ?

----------


## Mariy@ Rumer

> ?

     !!!      ,   !!!    

> ,  ,  ...
> , ,         .

      !      ,-   !!!   ,      ,  -      

> !)))

    -))   ?!!      , -

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> ,      ,  -

  ,       ,       "ĳ - ",            ?   
,   Caps Lock,   -  . 
,  ,        .       ?

----------


## Sky

> ABSOLUTPLUS -         !!!

       )))   

> ,  -

      ))

----------


## Mariy@ Rumer

> ))) 
>     "")))    
>     ))

     

> **:    
> ,       ,       "ĳ - ",            ?   
> ,   Caps Lock,   -  . 
> ,  ,        .       ?

  ,)))

----------


## Enter

> !

        ?    

> ,-   !!!

  ,   ,      ,  " "   "        ". 
      .     ,      ,  , -        .

----------


## erazer

? " " -     ! 
..    , -  "" ?


 
  .   -  .

----------


## Enter

> 600-077

  , ,  1,80   2,00

----------


## ISTERIKA

> 5, -2,20;  12.   (   )?!
>    ?      ? ;)

        ,       600-300..
(         )   

> ,   ,      ,  " "   "        ".

         ,    !          ,    ...((

----------


## Enter

> 

   **  -5; *-2,20*; -12  **  -4; -1,80; -8 *600054* -5,00;-1,80; -10 *1557* -5; -2,00: -12 *600077* -5; -2; -12

----------


## ISTERIKA

> 

  ..Sorry)) 
,     ))       1557,    ""   ..)

----------


## s27501

> 600-054  1554  !!!

     !!!!       !!!!     ????

----------


## admin

> !!!!       !!!!     ????

   ,   .

----------

,     ,

----------


## Mariy@ Rumer

!       .   .!!!      !        ,     ,    ...   ....    ,       !!!!   -    1552   !!!!       : -"     ABSOLUTPLUS,  -,  ,           .-ABSOLUTPLUS!!!!     ,  !!!    ......  P.S.         ,  !"

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   ?   ?

----------


## Mihey

> -,

       )))  )))   

> ,     ,

         8  (  ))

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  100 ,  !   

> ABSOLUTPLUS,  -,  ,           .-ABSOLUTPLUS!!!!     ,

  ,       ,   - ?

----------


## Enter

> !!!!       !!!!     ????

         ?   ,   ... 
   ?!       ,     4, 5, 6, 7, 8  10 .      1,80  2, 40.    12-15 .    ?   ,     10/3/20.           .  
:    , -  ?  ,    . ,   . ,        ?  , - ,  . 
    ,  ,    .   , ,      ,   .     , -   ,    ,   .   ,       ,    ,   .
       , -       ,   ) 
",      ,    ,       .
   ,    .        .           .         ,    :           .   ,    .     ,       ,     ". focus.ua   

> 8  (  ))

  ,  .    ,   . 
   2,30 - 2,50.

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,  .    ,   .

   ,     (  , ).

----------

> ,

   

> ,

    ?       ?   ?  :) 
      .   ,      . ,     ,    (   ),   , . 
 . ,    ,        ,      ,     .               ,     . ,  -  ,       .   

> 

       -3?   ?   ?   

> ,   .

  . , ,     )
     .          ,         )

----------

()    .  .     .  - ,   .

----------


## Dracon

> **  -5; *-2,20*; -12  **  -4; -1,80; -8 *600054* -5,00;-1,80; -10 *1557* -5; -2,00: -12 *600077* -5; -2; -12

    !

----------


## Nikor

"" -  2    ,    -  ???

----------


## babuba

> "" -  2    ,    -  ???

   -    2,20 .   ...   

> !       .   .!!!      !        ,     ,    ...   ....    ,       !!!!   -    1552   !!!!       : -"     ABSOLUTPLUS,  -,  ,           .-ABSOLUTPLUS!!!!     ,  !!!    ......  P.S.         ,  !"

  ,    -   ., -    ... :))

----------


## Enter

,       .   *babuba*,   ,      .             , - ,   , ,     . 
 ,  ,   ,    , , , -  ? 
P.S.      "",      ,   ,    .   ,          ,     ,      .

----------


## Enter

> - 2 ,     5  7    -   ,  5    15 , 30  - 66 .         "-",   ""

      ""           ,   .        "",       (      ,      ),         . 
 "-" .   ,       
,        .

----------


## Nikor

> ,        .

    .               .
  ,  ,       ,  .

----------


## Antonyja

?    ?

----------


## Mihey

1505 6 ,    ,     4      20 )

----------


## sharasha

> ?

      ?     ?

----------


## Antonyja

> ?     ?

  )))  ,

----------


## Enter

> .

     .  

> ,  ,       ,  .

          - (      )  .       ,    , -      ,       .  

> ?    ?

        .  

> 1505 6 ,    ,     4      20 )

       .     .

----------


## s27501

> ?    ?

  - !     . 21   18.36    .  -   30    .  35 ,      - ,   5  -   - : "    ?????"       15 .  15  -   -   ,  ,   10.           -    . 18.36-   ,   .     -        ,           .

----------


## Mihey

> .     .

     )))   )

----------


## JPM

"" -    ,     ( ),   (  -  ) -     )

----------


## Nikor

> - (      )  .       ,    , -      ,       .

       ,     -    .      : ,  , . ,     .  ..           (     ,       )        .  , - ,     -      .  -     ,   -       .
          .    -    , -   .          ...      . ,     "",   "". ""   - ,       40,  ""   .      ,    10%  ,     ,            "",   "   ,      -     1000 ,   ,   ,       -   "     .     ,             ,       ,               .  ( -   .""           - ).        ,           .      -   ,    ( ,        )   1         .     ,            ,  500   ( 17000  )       ""   ???  ,           200  ( 8500 ).   ,      "        ,      !!!!

----------


## Dracon

> .............    ,  ,       ,  .

    Enter - ,        ?  
     .       -       +        01.12.2010 .+    2012 .+    .................

----------


## Nikor

> 2012

   ,     2011  1 .     ?   

> !       .   .!!!      !        ,     ,    ...   ....   ,       !!!!   -    1552   !!!!       : -"     ABSOLUTPLUS,  -,  ,           .-ABSOLUTPLUS!!!!    ,  !!!    ...... P.S.         ,  !"

             ,   .                      http://taxi.poputka.ua/taxi-4323.aspx                            ,     ,   ,      ABSOLUTPLUS!!!

----------


## Mariy@ Rumer

!!! -    Absolutplus!!!  @riya Rumer!!!! -      !!!   !!!  -    ,   ""  Absolutplus,     !!!!        ,     !!!         http://taxi.poputka.ua/taxi-4323.aspx     ,   !!!! 
babuba!!!!          ,      !!!       !!!!)))))  ,-    ,          !!!!)))

----------


## Nikor

> -    ,   ""  Absolutplus,     !!!!

      ......    .....    .....    ,  .......       "" ,     !?
   ,     Absolutplus  .    http://absolut-plus-kremenchug.com.ua/otzyvy/                ""   . - - .

----------

**? 
**   !

----------


## Dracon

> **? 
> **   !

    !

----------


## Enter

,   " ,  "?
    ,              . ,       ,        ""    "".  
P.S.     ,     ,    ,   .      .

----------


## Nikor

*Enter*,    !     " "       ,  ,              .        ?

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*       ?

                 . ,   ,        .             ,     (  ,     ),    ,     .

----------


## Nikor

> . ,   ,        .             ,     (  ,     ),    ,     .

       ,          .         " "    ,      .

----------


## Enter

> " "    ,      .

         .    ,     ,    ,  ,    45%      ,        , -      ,      ,       .   ,      (    ),  ,     .           ,        .   ,         , ,       -.

----------


## Nikor

> .

   -    .      , ,       ,           .      100%    " ".            .       ,   ,  ,   .....   ,        ,      . (       -   )    -              ,   . (       ).    

> ,         , ,       -.

             .              .

----------

> "" -  2    ,    -  ???

    ,   ""   . ,   ,  ,        .  , ,   -  .        -  -  ,      .      -      ,    ,   ,     "    ?" "    !"))))      *,  ,   .          ,    ..?* 
 58-   -     (   ).  ,    "".    .
    -  ,   .
   ,     (    ). 
      - .
    -    .

----------


## Nikor

> ,   ,  ,        . , ,   -  .

        100%.      -          .          .           .

----------


## Nikor

> ,  ,   .

  100%        .      . ,         ,    ..  ..       -       .   

> -

      ,         ,         -  .   

> ,  ,   .

  100%        .      . ,         ,    ..  ..       -       .   

> -

      ,         ,         -  .

----------

16     ** 13 ,  17

----------


## Enter

> 16     ** 13 ,  17

  ,    . , 16 -  ?
  ,    ,  .   

> ,  ,   .          ,    ..?

      ,       .                  .   
,    -   .  ----,   ,       .    ,    15    ,  ,            ,   ,        .   
       , -             ,   , ,     .         ,     ,         - ,   ,         .

----------


## Nikor

> 

  ,    ,         .    .   

> ----,   ,       .

   ,   ,   .             .   ,          ,   .       .       ,          .        .  ,     ,     -   .     ,  ,        ,           -   .         .   JAWA        ,       ,     ,    ,    ..  ..

----------


## Enter

> ,    ,         .    .

     ?!    .       ,  ?       ?   

> ,   ,   ..

  ,   - ,          ,    ,   .   ,        

> .

     -      ,    ,      )  

> ,          ,   .

  ,  ,   .     .        ,     ,          

> ,          .

     .  ,   - ,   ,          ,    ,     . , ,  ,  ,      .   ,    ,   ,     ,  , .  

> ,     ,     -   .

    ,         ,     )  

> ,  ,        ,           -   .         .   JAWA        ,       ,     ,    ,    ..  ..

        .        (,     ),   .        .       ,   ,    ,          .           ,   ,     ,      ,  ,  ,  ,                ,      .     ,    ,     ,       .

----------


## Nikor

> .

  ,     ,     .     - 0 .  -    :  .          ?             .     -    .

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,     .     - 0 .  -    :  .          ?             .     -    .

    37-          .   ,     ,         .  ,        ,    ,    .       .  ,    ? 
    .   -  ,      ?       ,    .   ,      ,        ) 
  .    ,         ,  ,    .        ,    ,   ,    ,   .  
  ,    ,      ?      , -     13      3  .       ?  , ,   , ,          10 ,    13       .  
   ,   ,  .    ,    ,  ,      .

----------


## Nikor

> ,    ,      ?     , -     13      3  .     ? , ,   , ,          10 ,    13       .

  ,   ,     0 .     0  -  ,      0  ,    7 . ,     7 ,    .      ,     3 .   

> ,

    ,  , ,    .  ,   -         .   

> ,   ,  .    ,    ,  ,      .

  ,   -  -    ,  .     ,    ,     .       .     -     ..

----------


## Enter

> 0  -  ,      0  ,    7 . ,     7 ,    .      ,     3 .

     .         ,  - -.   

> ,  , ,    .  ,   -         .

  :  

> ,  ,        ,           -   .         .   JAWA        ,       ,     ,    ,    ..  ..

   ,        .     .

----------


## Nikor

> .         ,  - -.

     .         . 
        .

----------


## sharasha

> .

    ! ,  ,  .   ,    ""   ,    .

----------


## Nikor

> ! ,  ,  .   ,    ""   ,    .

  ,     .    ""      ,       -      ,       "  0  -  !

----------


## Enter

:
    10 ,  1   - 2,20.       ,       12,20,  15 , -    . 
  :
      .      13           .        2 . 
  ?!

----------


## Nikor

> ?!

  ??? ..    (    )    10   1   - 2  20 .        7 ,  1     - 2  30     2 40   1    .         . 
       ,     ,    .     ????
       10  .    ,     5 .

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,    .     ????

   )
  ,            .  
 ,   " "  "",  "", - "".   ,   ,     .        .  
      ,    ,   .          ,       .         .    .  
  , -          .         .      ,     ,    .      ,         ,   -      .          "",   ,      ?!       ,            . ,      , -      .   
 ,          ,      .     ,         .  ,   ,      ,            , -     .         

> ,     5 .

  .      .

----------


## Nikor

> ,            .

    , ,        . ,            - "     - "   
P.S.     -   . ,     .

----------


## Enter

: 
1505 - 10/2,20/15
1506 -10/2,40/15
1555 -10/2,20/15
1556,1557,1567 - 7/2,40/15
1563- 8/2,20/15
1582-6/2-14
600077 5/2,20/12 
 : "" 5/2,30/15

----------

?

----------


## Enter

> ?

----------


## Enter

102       - ,  ,              / -   Nissan X-Trail.    -     ,      1970 ..,  . . ³ -  .   .        . ,  . .

----------


## Antonyja

> ?

       ...  .     , ..      .   :  , ,  ,  .    ,    ).
      5 ,      ,      4    ).       ...((((
 ...

----------

> 1506 -10/2,40/15

     2  .   2-  2.20.   2.20  2.40.
 ,      ""  .

----------


## Enter

"",    ....?

----------


## Servisolyub

> 2  .   2-  2.20.   2.20  2.40.
>  ,      ""  .

   ,  ,  ,  ,  ,    2   ..... ?????   

> ""  .

      "  "   1506    .           .     -   ?

----------


## Enter

> .     -   ?

              . 
 ,   ,   . , 35       . ,    / /.
    //      ,       . 
 ,     ,    .

----------

> ,  ,  ,  ,  ,    2   ..... ?????

    . 
    ... ?   

> "  "   1506    .           .     -   ?

        .        .  ,      .
  ,     ,          5-7  ,   .   -   ? ,   ,    .         .  
    ,       3  (  2.40)              .  -     ?    ?  - "". 
,   "" - 3  -    ,     .      "".
   ,    .    "". , ,  ,  ,          .   

> .

  ,    ,     ,      .    ,         .   - "".     ,    ,       ))

----------


## Servisolyub

> ...

  , ,  .

----------


## Dracon

> 

  ,   2011 . -  ?   ...................

----------


## Enter

> .  -     ?

     .        , -        )))
 , ,   ,       .     ,     ,   .    

> ,   2011 . -  ?   ...................

  , .   , - .

----------

> , ,   ,      .

   ,   .    ,    .    5-7    S.      ,    , .   - .   

> ,

  , .   .             -.  .

----------


## Enter

> ,    .    5-7    S.      ,    ,

    ,      ;)  

> - .

      ,   ,   ,      .   

> , .   .            ,    -.  . .

  1. -  .        (      ).     3.1  " " (    )   7.12 "" (      ,      ). 
2.   , -      (., 10)  , 66, : 
 .   . , - 4,66 ;
 .   4,80 ; 
 .    , - 4,73 
(  -  Visicom Maps  Ukraine). 
   ? 
3.    ,    ,  ,     .    ?           ?! 
   ,  ,      .

----------


## Servisolyub

> , .   .            -.  .

        ?    ,      ,    -     . -  .....

----------

, .    ,  ,  ,       ,  .     .  ,    **** .   . 
      ,    .        -  .     -  .       .   1506 . 
,  .  -   .      .     -   . 
         -   .     .

----------


## Enter

> ,  .  -   .      .     -   .

  ,       ,      ,  ,          .  
 ,      ,         ,    ().   ,    .  ,    ,        ,    .               .  ,      (, 10)  , 66     .      5,48 ,    (      5-7 ) - 4,66 .    , ,    ,  ,  ?!    

> -   .     .

    ?      ,       !         ,  , -       .           .     ,      ,             ,     .   ?

----------

*Enter*, ?  ? .      .  ,     ,   .     .

----------


## fabulist

> ,     ,   .

       .        ?     ?
       ,  .

----------

*fabulist*, ,  .      .       ( ). )

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> .

  ,   . ,      ,  .  : http://www.poltavaforum.com/misc.php?do=showrules

----------


## Servisolyub

> ,     ,   .

          ?  ,  ,           -   ....

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     ,         ,    ().   ,    .  ,    ,      ,    .              .  ,     (, 10)  , 66     .     5,48 ,    (      5-7 ) - 4,66 .    , ,    ,  ,  ?!

    .    . ³ .     ϳ . 
 ?  .˳, ""    (    ,  )? 
   . ճ   ,   +-  ,    ? 
, , ,   4.55 ,  5.20 .  ,        ,    ,  " "  .   .˳   ,    .

----------


## Enter

> .    . ³ .     ϳ .  ?  .˳, ""    (    ,  )?

        . ĳ, - , ,  .
  ,    ,      ,     .    ϳ :
, , ,  ()  5,50 
, , ,  ,  , , 5,81 
, , ϳ, , , - 7,31     

> . ճ   ,   +-  ,    ?

  ,   ,        . ,     ,         . 
     ,        .    䳿      ,   ,    .         ,              ,   ົ      )

----------


## laithemmer

*Enter*,   ,    . . .     . ˳   ,   .          ,     .    ,  ,   .    

> ,        .

        !      ,               .  !

----------


## Sir_2006

> . ˳

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> 

   ?  .     ( ,    ,  ),  ,    .

----------

> ,

   

> 

   

> ?

   

> ,

   

> ,   ົ

  -,   .     ,        - .  !   ,   ,       ( ).   -  ,   ,  ,  .     .       ,   .  , .      ,    , .  .  .    .   .     ,    .   .

----------


## Enter

,  ,     - ?

----------


## Servisolyub

> ,        .

   ...           ,   ,          .     -     ,     .             -  .

----------


## Enter

> ...           ,   ,          .     -     ,     .             -  .

  ,   ,   ,     ,  ,         ,   .      ,        .  
   ,       .      , ,      .        ,    , -        ( - 10,  ,  5 ).  ,    ,    ,      ,    ,    .    ,        .

----------


## JPM

.  ...       -

----------


## babuba

"" .600-900. 12  "",1,90 . ,, ...
    .

----------


## Enter

> ""...  ,, ...

  .   , -  )  ""

----------


## babuba

> .   , -  )  ""

   ,, ? 
 -   ...

----------


## Sky

> ,, ?

       .      ?

----------


## Servisolyub

> -     1616

                 ,     "  16-16"                                                                                                                               http://taxi.poputka.ua/taxi-5116.aspx

----------


## Enter

> ,     "  16-16"[/url]

   ,     ? )
   ,   ,          ,   ...  ""  ....
 1506        ,   ""   ,    ""    ;)

----------


## Servisolyub

> ,    ? )

     ?   

> 1506        ,   ""   ,    ""    ;)

   1506 -    18  (    . )

----------


## Sky

> 

   ? ,  . ҳ           . 15.02.2011  16-00  ,   .  ,   12-15 . .  17 .    -    5 .,  - (  7 . ).  5 .,   ,  . ,   -    " ,   ".    ,  : "     ?"   ,       ,     . "    ,  ,   ...." ,    ,       ,      "Ѻ  , ". ҳ  , ' ,  , , .   ,   "    ?"  ,      .    .

----------


## Enter

> ?

   

> ,     "

   

> 1506 -    18  (    . )

  ,           (  )  ;)

----------


## Servisolyub

> ,           (  ) ;

    ?   ?     . -  .     -  ,    -   .        .     .   .   

> ,    ? )
>    ,   ,          ,   ...  ""  ....
>  1506        ,   ""   ,    ""    ;)

    ,   ,          ,      ...  .

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,          ,      ...  .

    , ,    ,   , .
,     ,        ?    

> ...  .

       .  ,    -    ? ,   -     ,     ?

----------


## Servisolyub

> ,     ,        ?

  ,       -   . ,     .

----------


## Enter

> 1506 -    18  (    . )

   

> ,           (  )  ;)

   

> ?   ?     . -  .     -  ,    -   .        .     .

  , Servisolyub,    1616       ,         ,            ,          : ",   ?" ;)

----------


## Servisolyub

> , Servisolyub,   1616      ,         ,            ,          : ",   ?" ;)

         900 , , , .... ,   18.        (     )    ?

----------


## Enter

> 900 , , , .... ,   18

         ? )  

> (     )    ?

    ,    ,        ,   .      ?  ,   1506, 1505         , ,  ,  -                        ,    ,     ,    , -      ,   , -   .       ",   ",  .    

> -   18  ,       15-52, 15-58  ,      7 !!!!!!!!    ,  ,   18      !!!!!!!!!!!

   "", "", ""         (13-17).    

> .     ,  ,       ,        ,             . ""!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     ,    -      . ,    )

----------


## Dok

-:
 !
  -  .
      7    (  )
      !!!

----------


## sharasha

> 7    (  )

    ?    "?

----------


## S

> 7    (  )

       ?

----------


## Dok

> ?    "?

  ,  5 ,   -   .
      .

----------

?

----------


## Enter

> 7    (  )
> ,  5 ,   -   .
>       .

  1.  ĳ,   . ³     5 ,       (21.1.                  ,     .).  ³        .
2.     ,      ,    ,    ,          ?
3.         ,      ,       䳿     .  
P.S.     1506  ,     5 . ³  (  ):
"  ,  .   "

----------


## s27501

!  ,    ""  4,3       22 .    , 25 ,  12.20   ""   ,       ( )  . "" (700   ).   "" - 1,90 .   (  3-  12 ). ,    ,  4,3 .   12.20  ,  ,    17  77 .  ,  .  3  ,  .  ,    17,34 .    ,   ,   ,         22 .   ,    ""  .        12  ( 3 )  1,90 ( )  1,9*0,3=0,57  ( ).  14,47 .      "".   !

----------


## Enter

> ,       ( )

      ,      ,     ,  ",  ".       "", ,       ,     . ,            "".
,   ,  / (. , 31); "" (. , 29)... 
,   15  22  .       ,  ,  7 .  ,  -   .

----------


## Enter

,     )
, , , ,  (  )  , ...

----------


## laithemmer

.       (?).   , ,...  ,    .      ,   .
  .  .

----------

-            .      (,       ,       ""),    .   - "    ,  ,   ".  ,   ,  .   -     , ,     ,  ?  (): "    -!"     - ,    , ,     .
,    ?      !  

> ""            .

     -  !      -    ,       )))

----------


## Fokus

**,   ,     )

----------

*Fokus*,     )))    7,   .   -  ,  ,   .  "" -  ,   -  ,   - -   ,      .          "",    ,   -    ,   ,    , , ,   ,  ))) ,    ,         ,   ,     ,   ,

----------


## Enter

""  .  
   ,       ,      .
*6166*,          .  ,     ,              .  ,     ,       .     ,     ,    ,        . 
*6166*       (Call Back)
   : 616661

----------


## Sir_2006

.  ,      ,     .   ...
  :    ,   .   :       100    ,     , ,   23 (),       -  44,    .  : "  ,  "   !     .          -  .

----------


## Enter

> .  ,      ,     .

   
    ,   (/ , , , , ),       .      ,     ,   ,       ,    . 
       (  ),     .       , -  .      ,       .    

> ,   .   :       100    ,     , ,   23 ()

   ,          ,    .   ,    ,       ,   ,   23. 
  ,           ?    ?  ,       ( ) , -   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,           ?

   

> 

    .
 ,         

> ,   ,   23.

     :
:       " 44",  
:  ,  ?
: ,  -   23,

----------


## Evro-Brig

"-" 600-700
:  5.
               1- 1,9.
            1 - 1,5.

 . (0532)  600 700
         050-308-71-67
         096-544-21-14
         093-414-91-11 
     600-800   
.(0532) 600-800
       050-308-71-68
       096-544-21-02
       093-414-91-14
     "-"
 . (0532)  600 700
         050-308-71-67
         096-544-21-14
         093-414-91-11

----------


## Evro-Brig

**

----------

.  !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!      .

----------


## snow_snumrik

,        "",      ? ,    ,  ....   .
     45   .      ,    . 
    .    2   . ,      .  -  ,  :)       . ,    :)   ,      .     .

----------


## Enter

> ,        "",      ? ,    ,

    .  

> .

    ? )       .   

> 45   .      ,    .

     ,     .   616664, 093-3506663.   ,    ,    (,  , ).    

> .    2   .

    , -   +3   .     +5 .     ,  ,  .  ,           ,     ,   .     ,     ,     ,    .         5 .   

> . ,    :)

    ( ) *6166* (  ,   ).       (call back).     ,      ( 30).   

> ,      .     .

           (  ). , -   ,     .

----------


## snow_snumrik

> ,     .   616664, 093-3506663.   ,    ,    (,  , ).

     ,      .         . , , .  .     ,   .       60 .  ,  :)  
14:32 ,  10  .
14:49 -     ,  10 ,
14:55 -    " , !".  - 7 .
15:06 -    - " , ! !"  -  2 .
15:10 - . ,     15:12.
15:19 -  -  . 
,            ,  ( ).   

> .
>   ? )       .

     .   . ,     ,       .   

> , -   +3   .     +5 .

  .      5,     5  .  3     .  .   ,  :)
,  ,          .    .

----------


## Enter

> . , , .  .     ,   .

  .    . ,      ,              ,       . 
 ,     ,   ,   .   (  ).    .

----------


## polpred

> ,        "",      ? ,    ,  ....   .
>      45   .      ,    . 
>     .    2   . ,      .  -  ,  :)       . ,    :)   ,      .     .

       :  (    Enter,     ""   " " ""(.  )),    .. "" . ,      ,   .   ,  ,     ,    ,.   - ,,  ..      , , 40-45.  ,, ,       ...   -:" , ").  ,     (     ) ,      . -  ,   -  ,   .  ""(,      ,        )  "", ""       .         -  , ,  , ,  .  ... ,         ,       ,          15 ,   .   

> (  ). , -   ,     .

   .   .   .-...

----------


## Mihey

...   40 ,    15

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,      -      .

----------


## Mihey

,

----------


## Enter

> .. "" . ,      ,   .   ,, ,       ...

        .   ,            .   

> -  ,   -  ,   .  "(,      ,        )  "", ""       ...   ... ,         ,       ,          15 ,   .

           .       .    ,       ,     ,     .   ,       ,    . 
 ,  ,    ?! ,    ,  ? )
      .          ,        ,  ...?  
        .    .    ,    ,     ,      ,            /,  ,      ,         ? 
,     ,    .  

> -  , ,  , ,  .

  .          ,        .      , -        , ,    . 
     ,   ,     ,      ?    

> .   .   .-...

          ?  ,    - ?       ,  ,  .  ,           .              ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

-         .
 .  .

----------


## polpred

> .   ,            .

  -.   ,...    

> ,     ,    .

      .     ,      ,  , ,.    ,   .   

> ?  ,    - ?       ,  ,  .  ,           .              ,    .

      .    ,     "",     -      ? -.    ,       ...    

> .

    , , ,    ,       ""    . ,?    
,     -    .     ,  (    ?  )  ""     ,   ,  .
  .      ...

----------


## Enter

> ... ,    ,       ""    .

   ,   : 
16.12.2010             . ,   ,        .         ,     (  ,     ),    ,     .  
19.12.2010.   37-          .   ,    ,         .  ,       ,    ,    .       .  ,    ?
    .   -  ,      ?       ,    .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
polpred,         . 
     , -            .   ,      ,     .

----------


## snow_snumrik

> .    . ,      ,              ,       . 
>  ,     ,   ,   .   (  ).    .

  ,  . , ,       10 .   

> :  (    Enter,     ""   " " ""(.  )),    .. "" . ,      ,   .   ,  ,     ,    ,.   - ,,  ..      , , 40-45.  ,, ,       ...   -:" , ").  ,     (     ) ,      . -  ,   -  ,   .  ""(,      ,        )  "", ""       .         -  , ,  , ,  .  ... ,         ,       ,          15 ,   .

     .    ""   ,     ,    .  ,       . ,    .  "    "  ,    .     , ?   

> ,  ,  .  ,           .             ,    .

  , ,      . ,  , ,   .    ,  ,  ,   "",    .

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,  ,   "",    .

  ,      . 
    ,   ,   -         .         .  
Polpred   27.06.2011
snow_snumrik  24.06.2011 .  ,

----------

.   15 !?!  , . 25 . 3        18 . !  ,   .   -       !

----------


## Mihey

**,  )     ,   ,       .

----------


## fabulist

> -       !

         "".  .
    .   ,    .

----------


## Enter

, 
             !       ,     ?!  ,         ,  ,    ,      ,         ,    .    ,    ,                . 
------------------------- 
   ,         .     ,   " ". 
09.12.2010  ,  ""  "".
25.12.2010   " "    ,      .
    "" -    : ".  !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!      ". 
    "-"     .
------------------------ 
!   ,        ,   ,  ,     .    ( )    ?  !            .

----------


## Mihey

> "".

     ,   ,  )))

----------


## Lera

1556 .     
   .

----------


## Sky

, .      1505,1506.       10.

----------


## Evro-Brig

""    (,   )    ,   ,  ,    .............    ( )         ²     ?

----------


## Lake

> **,  )     ,   ,       .

  ... ,   ...
    ??:)    (,    ,  )    20 ,  15 ,  ( ) 5 ,  6 . :)

----------


## Enter

IP  Evro-Brig   ?

----------


## Evro-Brig

*Enter*, IP .

----------


## Enter

5,75 ( 4,9).
 ,      .

----------


## snow_snumrik

> ,      . 
>     ,   ,   -         .        .  
> Polpred  27.06.2011
> snow_snumrik  24.06.2011 .  ,

   .  ,    .  ,      .
          -   .     ,   ** . 
 ,    , , "  22.36",       46 ,   56,   24:00.     -  ,   .  ,    - 200 , -,      ...             ( 2 .  ).

----------


## Enter

> ,    , , "  22.36",       46 ,   56,   24:00

     ,        . ,        ,    .  ,     .   , ,  ,      ,    ,       .   ,     ,    ,      - .  ,      ,       .  
         . 
,      (   10 ,   20 )?   

> ( 2 .  ).

    ,     ,            ...   , -     ,     ,         (,    ,       ). ,        ,   , -   ,  ,      .   , -    .       , ..          .   ,       ,       .

----------


## Mihey

> 

   ,   ,  15 , ,  ,   ,     ,     ,    ,   ,.......... ...

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,    ,   ,.......... ...

  Mihey,  , -   ? )
        . 
     .    24      .        .    . ,    ,    .         5-30 .    -,        "".    , -  .
   "",       616664  093-3506663     .     ,        .

----------


## Mihey

, ,        ,     24,

----------


## Lake

24   !    !    .   .

----------


## snow_snumrik

> ,     ,            ...   , -     ,     ,         (,    ,      ). ,        ,   , -   ,  ,     .  , -    .       , ..          .  ,       ,       .

   

> .

       .    ,   "".     , , ,  .. 
          ( 30    -  2 .),     10-40-50  -        ?     ""     ?           :) ,    20 ,   20            ?  .

----------


## Enter

> 10-40-50  -        ?

            .          ,      10-40-50 ,        . 
     ,        ( ,  ,  ),    ,     .        ,       . 
           ,   ,       ,    ,     ,  .

----------


## snow_snumrik

> .          ,     10-40-50 ,        . 
>      ,        ( ,  ,  ),    ,     .       ,       .

   .    ,         .  ,   -  :)    

> ,   ,      ,    ,     ,  .

  ,      ...      :) .
,  ,  ,   , . 
    ,  ,     .     .

----------


## Enter

,   "     ": 
" -2012     500    .     -    ...            165 . "   5   .  *       6* ". 
      , -     / .     , -    . ,           ,        .

----------


## fabulist

> ,   ,  15 , ,  ,   ,     ,     ,    ,   ,.......... ...

       ,         .  -  .  ,     . ,     - "   ,   ". ͳ  ,     ".     ,  ...  .   ,  , .
p.s.

----------


## Sky

))     -     , . ͺ⳺    ,     ,   .  '     ( ,   ).    ,    -53         (     ).     ,     " ,      "       ...           ))      .
..   1505.

----------


## Enter

> -     ,

          .   

> " ,      "

    .    . , ,      

> ))

          䒿  .     -  .        䒿,  ,   .    , -       ,      .      䒿,    ;)

----------


## Fokus

*fabulist*,   ,   :    , ,   ,    ...

----------


## fabulist

> fabulist,   ,   :    , ,   ,    ...

      ,      ""     .       //       - , .    ... .

----------


## Sky

> 䒿

  ,      ,    ,   ,        

> . , ,

                 .      12  .          (             ,         -    ,      - )

----------

,Enter,               ). ,       . ,  ,  ,      -   .,       ,;-  ,- , -   .   ,     1582-  ,        ,       ?)))) 
     ,   .    .... 
 ,**     ,    . ,         .     ? , ,             .

----------


## Enter

* 1587  *  
...  
,   .      ,    ,      .       ,       .

----------


## TiJ

,      2     .  ,        20       .     66,        , : 052, 054,   ,            .  17:45    ,         ,    ,      ,      ,     ,     -    .  10     ,     (18:07).   ,     ,    - .    -   .  5       - , ,   ,    1,      ,      .   10-15,   -  (    ),          .        (18:35),   ,     . :     .

----------


## S

> ,   ,  )))

  *Mihey*, ? 
   .  ,    ,      ,   . 
   ,   .           ,  ,   :    40  ,  - 40 ,  - 30 .      12  ( 055 ,   ,   ),  ,    40 .     ,     10    .

----------


## Mihey

> Mihey, ?

  ...

----------


## AntiEnter

> ,      2

  ,    ...           .  "" Enter,   , ,           ,     ,      ...

----------

*  .*      .    - .     40       .

----------


## TiJ

)))  -  ,   Enter'  ,    Poisk

----------


## ISTERIKA

> .      .    - .

   ,       ,    " "  . (,           ).   ,     .            -  ,  ,   ,      -   ...      -   ,   -   ,         ,  -        ....  ,  )))

----------


## 23q

> " "

  ))))

----------


## AntiEnter

> ,

     -     ,    ,            ,      ,      " "???   , ,   ...

----------


## Enter

,   "".   ,    , -    .  ,          .      "" )
 ,       ,       , -  ,  ,   ,    .      "". 
    ,   )
..............
   ,  ,   -   . 
()

----------


## Sky

,      -   .  1505, 1506,     (,      1616),      610-005 (        ,  ).

----------


## AntiEnter

> ""

     ...          . .  

> -   .

      ?      ,       ...

----------


## Enter

> . .

   ?!       ,   ,     .   ,  ,   .        .  fragov,       .         ? )
. 
P.S.        -    .    ,                .           ?

----------


## ISTERIKA

> -     ,    ,            ,      ,      " "???   , ,   ...

       -.   10  ,    ,  ))  ,     -  ;)      ,               ,      (  ""         )) ,     )) 
..       ,     )))))))))))

----------


## AntiEnter

[quote="Enter;225376"]     ,   ,     .   ,  ,   .        . 
        ....   

> 

  ,    .    ... .

----------


## Enter

> ....

     ?   ,    .    ,      .        http://taksi.poltava.ws  (, fragov    ,     ). ,   ,  ! ,     ,  ?!
. 
     .   -  ? ,  ,    .    ,  ,     ,      ?   

> ,    .    ...      -...

        ,         ,          .     ,    .

----------


## Mihey

-    ...       ,       .      20   , .

----------


## Enter

http://taksi.poltava.ws
 ,        " "     ,     . , -      ,      ,   .
. 
,    -,    ,    "" , ,       ,     .   ,         . 
      -     ,       . 
.
  ,     : "   ,  ,   -   "
.  *updates*
 : 
 1506
  3,5  - 18 .
   - 2,50

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,   :  ""  3-  15 ,   2,30, 1505 - 2,40

  ,  .
    ,         15  (    ),   ,     18 .

----------


## Enter

:
 01.07.2011- 4,90
  01.07.2001 - 5,76.
  01.10.2011 - 6,36 
 ""     5,10/5,05.
 01.10.2011 - 5,70  
   . 
 1554.  8, 1 - 2,50,  - 17 .
 600054.  7, 1  - 2,30,  14 .

----------


## Esc

> http://taksi.poltava.ws
> ,    -,    ,    "" , ,       ,     .   ,         . 
>       -     ,       .

  !  ?        ??
 .   ....    

> http://taksi.poltava.ws
> ,    -,    ,    "" , ,       ,     .   ,         .

  ,  "  -  "?    

> -    ...       ,       .      20   , .

  ,   ...     .       ...     ...

----------


## Sir_2006

*Esc*, WTF?

----------


## Enter

"".   .

----------


## ikiru

> ...     ..

     .   (   )    .      ,  .

----------


## Enter

,   ,    . 
..,    ,           ,            ,   .  ,     ,    ,      ,     . 
.
       .

----------


## Enter

> ?

   , , , , ,  ,  ...

----------


## Enter

> )  2012)

     ? 
"-", "", ,   "-2012",  .
,      ? )

----------


## admin

> ) )

        ,     .

----------


## Enter

""
-----------------  *   :*
       . 
   , ,      .      ,     ,      .      ,     .       ,         (    ). 
        ?!
      .      .
.
P.S.      )

----------


## ISTERIKA

> P.S.      )

  
  ,   ))   ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

-  http://taksi.poltava.ws/502020-l35.html  ?      ))

----------


## Olio

*1506*    !  11 ( 111,   :))  -       ,   ))))

----------


## Sky

> 1506

      䳿  ))

----------


## Solne4naya

( 17/30)    8 .  .

----------


## Mihey

" "?

----------


## pierro

-    ר ,     .   ,    )))   . 
(050) 4040 171, (050) 4040 172

----------


## Lera

> .

         ? ׸       ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

/    http://taksi.poltava.ws/653022-l30.html.    .  ,  ,   -    . )))

----------


## wladsz

14      220 .      .

----------


## Enter

> 14      220 .      .

  http://taksi.poltava.ws/

----------


## Enter

----------------------------------------------------- 
     ,    ,     5   1 .
   ,    -         . unian.net

----------


## 23q

, ,   .

----------


## Enter

> , ,   .

      ,  "      " (    ,           )           .         ,    ,    " "      .
  ,       ,   .   ,         " ".

----------


## erazer

-  -  .  
   : 
-  .  ?    ?     -   ?    -     .  -         .    . 
-  .     ,       . 
-   ,     -.       . 
-   .   ?        ? 
-  .     .  (  ,   )       .  -     ,        80- ,       .  -    . 
,   -     .    -  ,  .

----------


## admin

1-2.50
 -15  2.
   :
653-563
066-410-54-44
063-460-45-54
096-028-68-68  http://taksi.poltava.ws/653563-l42.html

----------


## Enter



----------


## vital

*Enter*,    ?   ,      .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,    ?   ,      .

          ,       . ,  .

----------


## vital

> . ,  .

  , ,   :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

+    (  ) ))
 .      7  .     ,  10  .         .     10 .  10     ,           : ",  ."  . 
        .         .        .

----------


## Enter

> +    (  ) ))
>  .      7

  ,   , +    "   ".

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   , +    "   ".

     !

----------


## RAMM

> 7  .

   .  .   ...

----------


## Sir_2006

1505  1506

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .  .   ...

  *RAMM*,      .      ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

,    .   - ,      ,    .        ,    ,    -  .     ,  1505  1506,   .           ,    ,

----------


## Sky

*Sir_2006*,    ,       ,       .       5-15 . 
 ,         16-16 (1505, 1506, 1563)     60.     䳺  16-16.

----------


## laithemmer

> ,         16-16 (1505, 1506, 1563)

     ?
   ,  ,     ,  ,  , ,    䒿,   ,       7       ...
  ,    -        .   .

----------


## Sky

> ?

         (   ).         .

----------


## Enter

> (   ).         .

       , "0"     .
,    .    006,     1506.      .     "15"   ,     .  ,       , ..        .

----------


## Maximus

Maxi -    . 0504046154, 0504046153.      .                 .                .    ,      3 !!!.    -  + .

----------


## 23q

> Maxi -    . 0504046154, 0504046153.      .                 .                .    ,      3 !!!.    -  + .

    ,

----------


## Maximus

.       .      )

----------


## Enter

Sky Taxi   ""  1     , -   
 Sky Taxi   ""       .
       ""  ,  .    "".  
"   Sky Taxi   1     .      100 .     .          ", -  .
  ,           ,      . "   .   ,      ", -  .  
 ,      ,  ,   . "   -    .  ,   . ,       Sky Taxi   \ ,    ", -  . 
  ,      "" ,  .  
 ,     Ski Taxi        6,5   ,    1,5         . ,       3,5   .      Hyundai Sonata    240   ,      ,     . 
Sky Taxi -   D- 2011  .    , POS-, , GPS-.      . 
,   Sky Taxi   26  2011        .   censor.net.ua

----------


## Enter

Sky Taxi   . 
  Sky Taxi   -     ,     1,5       *, 29 ,    Sky Taxi.*  30           .    ""    . 
    110   D- Hyundai Sonata    .    , POS-, , GPS-  .             *$56 000*.    Hyundai Sonata      *$22 000*.  
 ,        1,5%  ,      1,5-3 .   .    ,  2012 - 2014   Sky Taxi  28  .       "" 12%       15  . 
"Sky Taxi       , -      ,

----------


## Enter

1506
 22
 3,75
   75 /.
    10  - 5 .    - 5 . 
1555
 22 .
 3,60  
1505
-21 .
 3,5
   75 /.
    10  - 5 .    - 5 .   

 - 20 
  3,35
 0,75  

 19
 3,25
 0,60 

 19
 3,30
 0,60 

 19
 3,25
 0,60 
+       , , 3 .  . 
   ,         .  **  _(22:30 29.12.14)_ *    100 .  ,           ,    ,        .*

----------


## Olio

.      "".  .   .  ,  :    ,   ,   ,    ,    .       ,    ,  ,       , ,    .        -  . ,   ,      ,     10    .   ﳿ

----------


## Rumata

. 
 20   ,    ,   . -     ,  "    ,   ,   "...   ...

----------


## Enter

> ,  :

    , -      . ?!         ,   .
     . 
        . ..     ,        " ", -         ,      , ..  ...
   , -               . 
 ,    .

----------


## Olio

> , -      . ?!         ,   .

      ,      ,    .    ,  " "

----------


## frontovik

-    ² 1973 .  ,    ,  " ". 
-   ,    .     10    -20,      .    ,     ,   .       ,  ,    .           ,   . ,          ,   ,    .       ,            ,     ,     .

----------


## Enter

> -    ² 1973 .  ,    ,  " ".

  ,      ....
     , ?
 . " "    ,  .

----------

> 1506
>  22
>  3,75

     3,50  (    ).
        - 1506.    -    ""))    ,   ""))   -   .    .

----------


## andy

?  ~6 . 22 .,   ,  + 3.75   ., ?

----------


## 23q

> ""))

  --

----------


## Ihor



----------


## Merry Corpse

.          ,   .   ,     ,    ""   ,    -   .
   ,  006 (    - ) 
 ,      .

----------


## Sky

> 006

  1506.     , "  1616" - 1505, 1506, 1563   500-005.        60-1505, 60-1506.

----------


## Tiramisu

-  "".

----------


## Enter

> 3,50  (    )

  ,   ?! )
  ? 
       .   

> 

       .
  ,           ,    ,   .
           Uber.  -  ""  1555,     ,      .
,   .     , , ,   Uber   

> -  "".

   ,   .   )

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,  -    .           ,   " "   (        ),      -     ( ,     ).

----------


## Ihor

> .
>   ,           ,    ,   .
>            Uber.  -  ""  1555,     ,      .
> ,   .     , , ,   Uber

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,  -

  ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -  "".

     ,      (  ),    . .   

> ,   ?! )
>   ?

       ,   006,         .      " ",            .

----------


## laithemmer

> " ",            .

  ,      ,   .     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      ,   .     .

  " " -       ,  䳺     .

----------


## laithemmer

> " " -       ,  䳺     .

  , .  .        ,   ,   ))))    .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,      (  ),    . .

       ,   ,        . 
  1555 ,  .      .    "",     2.    ,    ,    ,     ,   -   .    . ,     ,  ,           . ,    ,    ,    - 20    ""  ,    .

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,

         .

----------

> 

  "  ",   ,  .

----------


## Enter

> "  ",   ,  .

   .    ,          .     .

----------

> ,   ?! )
>   ? 
>        .

  ,  ,   -  ?  , ,   :  .   .    .         ,         ? :)   

> ,           ,    ,   .

     ,    -   -      (   ). ..        ,  -  (   "",  ))).    - -        , ..    44   ,   ,     50 .  40-50  (),   10.
 ,         .          .     - //.     - " " :)
,   - ""     .   1506     .

----------


## froguz

> 50 .  40-50

          -  .   ,       . //-- //- ,          . 
         - "    ".
   ---      .       -  ,     .   20/ ,      .      ,             .

----------

*froguz*, 
    ,  . 
   ,      -    . 50 .   . 100 .  .   - 36 500 . 
    -  ,  ,    15 .    - 30.   - 10 950. 
36 500 - 10 950 = 25 550.       (      ),  ,  ,  , , .

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,   -  ?  , ,   :  .

  . 
1.      , 12  1-  . ,     ,     20 .     ,    ,         ,    . 
     .  ,  . , ,    ,  "  ".   ,  ,    ,      .    , ,         .  
2. ,      ,    (   ,      ). 
     ,     . 
     ,        .   ....   

> 36 500 - 10 950 = 25 550.       (      ),  ,  ,  , , .

              .   

> ..        ,  -  (   "",  )))

    ,     ,    .
 ,          )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      -    . 50 .   . 100 .  .   - 36 500 .

         )) 
   ,      ,        ,     . ))    ,                  .   

> .

     .

----------


## andy

> )) 
>    ,      ,        ,     . ))    ,                  .  
>    .

         2- .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

     )

----------


## andy

> )

   **:

----------


## Karen

> **:

     ?  !

----------


## andy

> ?  !

  **:

----------


## Karen

> **:    http://www.ainmarh.com/women.gif

   !    !

----------

> .

    -    -    .   .  

> 1.      , 12  1-  . ,     ,     20 .     ,    ,         ,    . 
>      .  ,  . , ,    ,  "  ".   ,  ,    ,      .    , ,         .  
> 2. ,      ,    (   ,      ). 
>      ,     . 
>      ,        .   ....

   .     .   - .   ,     2 . ,    -   (    -  )...      ,      ,           , ..     300   -  ,   .  ,    ,    .   ?   . 
1506, ,   "".        .  ,    .   

> ,     ,    .
>  ,          )

        :)   

> ,      ,        ,     . ))    ,                  .

   ,  ,    " ".     .    ?     .  - - 200 . (5 .      ).        ,  -  ,   "".    . (  ),     ,       -    .
      -     (   ),      ,   .

----------


## Enter

> -    -    .   .

    ,     ,         ,        /  (   ,  ),  ,       .

----------

*Enter*,  - ,   -    ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

    .      ,   ,        .       .     ,   -  .  
    . ,     , ,   . , ,       .  ,   -    .     - ,       ,   -    .  ,           .    ,   .    ?  -           .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?     .  - - 200

  ,            ,      ,    ,   )) 
 , .   -  ,   **    ,    ( , ,   ..)     17 ))

----------


## froguz

> , .   -  ,      ,    ( , ,   ..)     17 ))

          .   100 .   ,       ,        ( ).          ,     30 .

----------


## Ihor

,         !

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

   ?

----------


## Ihor

> ?

         -       
     ,

----------


## Enter

> -       
>      ,

            )

----------


## Ihor

> )

   
           ,

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*,         ?        ?

----------


## Ihor

-> e    -             
 1%      2%   
9                -   +  +     40

----------


## 23q

> ?

     ?

----------


## Ihor

50%

----------


## kobieta

Ihor,   ,       ,         .         ,        .     ,   21-        (,  40    ,     ,   ). ,       -   ,   .   ( ,  ) -  .

----------

> ,            ,      ,    ,   )) 
>  , .   -  ,      ,    ( , ,   ..)     17 ))

    .     ?    ,  *   30 .   *   ,    ,  *   - 25 500 .*.     ,  (    )   . 
   ,      - .     -   :)
,  , **    .    ,    ,           .      -          .      ,   **  -  .

----------


## Ihor

> Ihor,   ,       ,         .         ,        .     ,   21-        (,  40    ,     ,   ). ,       -   ,   .   ( ,  ) -  .

  **:       ,         ,    o     ,   .....

----------


## Enter

> - 25 500 .     , ** (** )

   )))))))))))))

----------


## kobieta

> **:       ,         ,    o     ,   .....

     ,     ?
   ,       .       -     ,   -  . ,       -         .

----------

> )))))))))))))

  . .  .  .  ( )    .
     -   ?    -   ?
 ,    .

----------


## Ihor

> ,     ?
>    ,       .       -     ,   -  . ,       -         .

  **:        ,    
           ,        ..,     ,       ,   ,      䳺

----------


## froguz

> . .  .  .  ( )    .
>      -   ?    -   ?
>  ,    .

    ?
  ,     .

----------


## Sky

ͺ,   ,    .     1 ,   .       .   ,    ,       .        -    (  ).            .   .     ,      .            .

----------


## Ihor

> ͺ,   ,    .     1 ,   .       .   ,    ,       .        -    (  ).            .   **.     ,      .            .

     (    ),    ,        ->     
      ,

----------

> ?
>   ,     .

     .      .    . 
     - 25 500 .     (  ) -    ? :)           .

----------


## froguz

> .      .    .

    .   ,     ,          ,   .      .   ,         .    ,    -     . 
   ,         -  ,    (    ), ,  //,  , , .      5    .     ,      ,    . ,       (    ,              ).
   ,   .  
     -             .

----------


## Enter

> (  )

   ,  ,   .

----------

.         (:  -     ),            -  10-12.       (    " "),    " " (///),       ,    10-15 .       ... **:      "  "   - 30-40     ,     .
 ...    .   -      (300  +  50 + 50   "       "   ),       (2*15).
   .   2       (100-150)   (  ),   -   ( 2-3,    ,  5  ).   20  (   2 ,      )  , 100-120 .   +    5    ( 40 ,  4 ,      ).    ,    ""     8     -.      ""     -             10-20,     6 ( ) + - 100-120  .     40-50 (     70  ),        80  ( ,     ,      -  ).
   :   +    3-4 ,      ,   )
:       60,      -     .        "" ,  "---   ,     ",    .   ,        ,     .       " ",  -  -15    ,   ,   .        -  ,   ,     " " + " "     ,  ,   +   .
 5  "" 35         7 . (      -)      (   ).    ,   . ,        -  ,    "   ".
    -    .       !   ,    ,         .

----------


## froguz

**,   ,               .     -  ,  ,  ,           .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,

    .  ,   ,       ? ))
        .      ,         .   . 
 ,     .    

> ,      - .     -   :)

        ,   ,      30   ,        ,  ,    .  

> ,      - .

     ,   " "...  
 ,        . ͺ?

----------


## Ihor

> .  ,   ,       ? ))
>         .      ,         .   . 
>  ,     .

            .,      ,              
(       , ,      ..     )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .,      ,             
> (       , ,      ..     )

    .  ,       -   00-   10-. 
 " " -   ? )

----------


## Ihor

> .  ,       -   00-   10-.  * " " -   ?* )

   :)

----------

**:     

> **,   ,               .     -  ,  ,  ,           .

    - ,  ...       ,        ,   ""    .   ,    (  ),        -   , " " ,           (    ,   10 ,    2  30)

----------


## Tiramisu

> - 25 500 .     (  ) -    ? :)

    ,    .        ,    60 .,   20  ,  1200 .     -  300 .     -,  ,       .   (    ).      ,    .   

> ,        . ͺ?

   ?     ,   6-      .     55-.    ,      ,   (  -  ,   ),      .         .

----------


## andy

> .   100 .   ,       ,        ( ).          ,     30 .

    !      ?    

> . .  .  .  ( )    .
>      -   ?    -   ?
>  ,    .

     ,            -   ,     6 .   
 ,  ,  "  ",     3-4   .        $50  $300.          . !   

> ?     ,   6-      .

         - ?    ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> - ?    ?

   "55- "      ?

----------


## andy

> "55- "      ?

----------


## Sky

*Tiramisu*, , .     ...     ,       ,   .    - 15     ...  

> ?

----------


## andy

!  ,      ?     ,  !

----------


## Sky

*andy*,  ?   20-00  /     ,  .       ,   .

----------

> ,         -  ,    (    ), ,  //,  , , .      5    .     ,      ,    . ,       (    ,              ).
>    ,   .  
>      -             .

        -    -  ,      -      60 000 . ,    30      5,5 . ,     ,    .  -  ,     .   

> 5  "" 35         7 .

  ,  !        -  30  .   

> ,        . ͺ?

   .      30       25 500 . (       ).   

> ,    .        ,    60 .,   20  ,  1200 .     -  300 .     -,  ,       .   (    ).      ,    .

      .      .   ,       .
  ,     ,      ,  70-80 .       -    .   

> ,    -     .

    ,       . ,       ,   .   " 2...3...4...5....6        "   . 
 ""  ,         .

----------


## froguz

**,   ,     ,     .   ,      ,     .
    ,  ,   ,      4-5    1-1,5 /. +   - 1 /.
 .

----------

*froguz*,    !

----------


## andy

> *andy*,  ?   20-00  /     ,  .       ,   .

   -? ,      :(

----------


## Tiramisu

> Tiramisu, ,

      - .      ,     ,   .   

> ,     ,      ,  70-80 .       -

          (  ),        -  .      ,    .       :      ,      ,   - .       / ,   ,         -.

----------


## Enter

> / ,   ,         -.

     ,   ,     .
      : ,   ,     ,   ,  ,    ?" ))))

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,   ,

  .

----------

> (  ),        -  .      ,    .       :      ,      ,   - .

  ,      "  -))   ,       300-400 , .         ? ,     )

----------


## Sky



----------


## Enter



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vg9-VRAY8w

  ...   -.   .    - .          .        ...    ?

----------


## and-v

-        ?

----------


## Enter

Yevgeniy Ikhelzon
   ‪#‎*uber*‬ ,       ,     ,      .        ,  .   ,    ?   ,  .     .
,       ,   UBER - ,  ,      - .   , ,  ,   ""     12   ,   8 -  .
       ,   -   .   -  ,  ,   .
      -  UBER           -  .  ,   -    ,    ,     gps.  UBER     , .
 UBER    ,     ,   ,           .
   ,  ,     ,     ,         .     ,     .
,  ""      ,        .   Julia Vilmont Katia Challier,          ,   Uber Pop -     ,       -    .                ( Uber Black Car,   ,    ),  ,    -     ,       ,       ,  ,        -    ,     .   -         ,     (,   ,     ,    ).
     ,    ,   ,       .    ,      .           , ,                   ,    ,    ,    -,       (  ,        !)       .        ",    ?"     ,    "    ?"        .          .
  ,  ,      :))))
,  Black Car       ,      . 
* * *  ** 
    Uber.
 ,  ,  ,    ,  ,   ...
,  .    .
    i-Forum     .   ,             .
   ,   .        
* * *  ** 
    Uber.
 ,  ,  ,    ,  ,   ...
,  .    .
    i-Forum     .   ,             .
   ,   .

----------


## VitaliyS

??

----------


## and-v

,      838?         ,       , , .    ?

----------


## Enter

. 
     24.       . 
   ,     ( "",  " ").  
     ( , , ),    .        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

? 
    ?      ,   ? 
     .      ,     -    .    .          ,        .

----------


## Enter

> ?

    ,   .   

> ?

     

> ,   ?

  ,       ,   ,   .

----------


## Nightshimmer

, , ,      /   (5 )   .       ,    .  /   . 
 ,   ,   ,        .
  !

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Nightshimmer*,   .       ,   .
  +  .

----------


## Nightshimmer

*Merry Corpse*,   :)  -     ,      ( 8-9)   ,     40 .      :)      .          24,    -  ,  ,  ,  .   . ,     -         ,              " ..."      ,   ,         - .     ,  ,   UX,  .

----------


## 23q

. ,     .       .   10 . .  .       .    .   ,    ,    .

----------


## Enter

> .

  ..,    ?   ? 
   ,  ?   

> ,    .

     )

----------


## 23q

-    ,      .       ,        ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ,   .

    .      , ..         .  ,   ,  ,   ,      .... 
 ,      .
   24/   ,        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,         ,     ,      10     )
  ,   23        .

----------


## 23q

10    (5-10  )   1.     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 10    (5-10  )   1.     .

  ,  -  -     .     ,   ?

----------


## Enter

> ,  -  -     .     ,   ?

    , ""    .       .  , .

----------


## 23q

> ,  -  -     .     ,   ?

         ,   ,   ,    5 -  . - -   5 - .  -  40 - ,...  ..    ?      ,     ,   .   -    ,   ,      -  ,         ,     -      .   .
               - .  ,   -    . +           , ..  .

----------


## Enter

> ?

   , .    

> ,      -  ,         ,     -      .

  .           .      .  ,  .  
  ,      ,     ,       .         )   

> ,         ,     ,      10

          ,         ,   . 
   ,     ,  .   ,   . 
  ,        .

----------


## 23q

,  .          20 .   (.), .  ,       .    .      ,      , -        -  .      -    ...  - .   

> ,      ,     ,       .         )

  ,     ,     (      ),      ,     .

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,   ,    5 -  . - -   5 - .  -  40 - ,...  ..    ?      ,     ,   .   -    ,   ,      -  ,         ,     -      .   .
>                - .  ,   -    . +           , ..  .

     !    !      ,      !   .       Ѳ .        .      ,  -      .

----------


## 23q

*Karen*,    - ...

----------


## Enter

: 
   ,         .   -    , ,   . 
          ,       ,          .
 - ,       , ,         . ,                .  
    ;)

----------


## Karen

> : 
>    ,        .

  ...  ,    !   

> *Karen*,    - ...

  ...   ?  .

----------


## Enter

> ...  ,    !

      ,       ""?
          ?

----------


## Karen

> ,       ""?
>           ?

  7:15-7:30.  7:45     . 
     .

----------


## 23q

> ,       ,          .

   ,  ,          ,  -  .      .  ,       .       ,    .   - !    .  ,     ,  ** ,        .

----------


## Enter

> 7:15-7:30.  7:45

   ,    ,     ,       .   

> .

    ,       )
, , , , , ...?

----------


## Karen

> ,    ,     ,       .  
>   ,       )
> , , , , , ...?

  ,     ,  7:30     .   .
  8:00      .  
   . 
  ,    ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Karen*,

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,  7:30     .   .
>  8:00

    .

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,

           ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

   ,    )

----------


## Karen

> ,    )

  , ,     .

----------


## Mila

,  ,    006  055     30 .    ,  (    )   ,      , , ,          ,  -..     ?   20,  25?

----------


## Sky

?    04:30.      10 .

----------


## Mila

7:45-8:00

----------


## Tiramisu

8.30-9.00. " "   20 ,     - .  
   :   -    .   ,    ,       1506.

----------


## alexx76

> 8.30-9.00. " "   20 ,     - .  
>    :   -    .   ,    ,       1506.

          ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> ?

    -    ,  ,   .    "-",    -     - , ""   ,       ,     27 .   ""    ,   ,    .        ,   .

----------


## alexx76

> -    ,  ,   .    "-",    -     - , ""   ,       ,     27 .   ""    ,   ,    .        ,   .

   )

----------


## Tiramisu

.

----------


## 23q

"" -  ,  .,  "" - ,  10   . (3  )

----------


## Irinkaol

,         0676934040

----------


## Sky

*Irinkaol*,   ?   ,   ?

----------


## Enter

> .  ,  ,    ,       ,   .

  ,     .     ,  .     ,   ,      ,      ,   .
 .        ,      ,    ;) 
       .     .

----------


## admin

http://taksi.poltava.ws/,    ,    .

----------


## Enter

> http://taksi.poltava.ws/,    ,    .

     . 
     )
, - ....

----------


## Enter

- 30 .
 .
    -

----------


## Merry Corpse

> - 30 .

   ?  ,   ,      .

----------


## Enter

> ?  ,   ,      .

  , ,  . ,  .
,     .  
  ,    ,    "  ".  ,    - ...
       ,      .   .

----------


## alexx76

.     ..       .. ..      10 .. 15    ..   ..  ()     .      ..

----------


## Enter



----------


## Enter



----------


## GVL224

8 ,              4?    .

----------


## Tiramisu

" ,  -   . ,   ""   ,   .

----------


## Enter

,    Uber  .          ,       . 
 ,        ,   ,  Uber       ,      . 
  Uber        ,         . 
        ,      . 
Uber       .    ,        .  ,   .         ,   Uber     ,   . 
,     60          ,      UberPOP. 
          Uber.  finance.ua

----------


## Atlanticity

.      ,

----------


## Enter

> .      ,

    ? )

----------


## Enter

2   Kyiv, Kiev  
  UBER 2 
  ,    ,   16.00 
      10      120 (!)  high traffic.   Skoda Fabia.     . 
   15   ,         .          9 .  
     ,    ,       . Բ... 
       䳺 -        .
  ?   -       :)    -   ... 
       . 
,            . 
    10  25. 
    :) 
         50%  ,   . 
     ... 
,     ,      
UPD: 
  Valeriy Sokolov      . 
  ? :)))
,    UBER :) 
        :) 
 , !!!         !
  .

----------


## Ihor

> 2   Kyiv, Kiev  
>   UBER 2 
>   ,    ,   16.00 
>       10      120 (!)  high traffic.   Skoda Fabia.     . 
>    15   ,         .          9 .  
>      ,    ,       . Բ... 
>        䳺 -        .
>   ?   -       :)    -   ... 
>        . 
> ...

     ,        
       5-7,   ,         ,   5-10

----------


## Merry Corpse

> UBER 2

      .             ,         .     ,   .      䳺  -  .       ,            '. 
         .             .   

> ,            .

----------


## Merry Corpse

5        -    .      .  
 .
2-          9    .     24   8-30   .      ' -  .   : "      ".   ,      9-,     .  8-37  ,     8-37 -   .      .  8-40  : "    ".      ,         .    ,            .    ,      . 
! 8-50 -      . ,          ,     ,    .        ? Գ   . 
  ,        ,     8-30   ,   8-30        -   .      . 
..   -        10-15 .  
 .
           -. "̳ 10-15  ". , , .  10  : "        ,  ,       ".  ,    ,    .   +20  -    .  : "   ".  . ,     ,        . 
      ,    ..,      ,     5   .     10-15 .      ,            "   ?"  . 
p.s.  .  .

----------


## Enter

> 24   8-30

    .    .      ,           .   

> ,         .    ,            .    ,

     24  ,            .          .   ,        ,    ,    .     

> 

  ,  " "     .
    ,       . , - ,  -  ,   ,     ....    

> -

  ,        ,   .
     ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .   .

    .    :      .    ,    ,   .   

> 24  ,            .

   ,    ,   8-30,        ,      .       .   

> ,       . , - ,  -  ,   ,     ....

   ,    .     ,     .           . 
     ,         ,    ,        .     

> ,        ,   .
>      ,      .

      ,   ?      ? 
   ,          .   .

----------


## Enter

> .    :      .    ,    ,

  .   ,     ,    . 
    ,     ,     .   

> ,    ,   8-30,        ,      .

    .  ,     ,    ,   .   ,     .       .       " "     .  ,               . 
P.S. ,  ,        .  - ,   ,   .        .       .  ,      ,  ,     .   

> ,   ?

  .  30 .  4,25
.  40 .  4,50

----------


## Sky

*Merry Corpse*,    22:00    .       1 ,     2 .   ,  ,      ,    21:00.  1505,     30 ,    40.    䳺,              (, )  1506  .       ,      ..     1606   ,     .    .           , 1505, , 1563.

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .   ,     ,    .
>     ,     ,     .

   ,  .    

> .  ,     ,    ,   .   ,     .

        .  8-30   ,        ,   .       ,    ( ,       24  wp),             ?      ?        

> 1506  .

        ?

----------


## Enter

> .  8-30   ,

  ,      ,        䳺.    .
   ,     ,        ,   .
     .      ,        ,    䳺  .   

> ?

  . ̳  1506 - 30 .,    - 40.
   1506     (     1506,   ).
     1506  .
     1506.        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     ,        ,   .

  ,  .       ,    ,       ( ,    )      ,      .  100      ,    䳺,           . 
    .            )   

> . ̳  1506 - 30 .,    - 40.
>    1506     (     1506,   ).
>      1506  .
>      1506.       .

  .    ,     006.        .

----------


## Enter

> )

    ,          .   .   

> .    ,     006.        .

   - 006  .
 1506  .

----------


## Karen

1555. 
       '.

----------


## Enter

> 1555.
>        '.

   .   (Callback)
6166  
6699 
838

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 6166 
> 6699 
> 838

         - )
  838  ?   ,     ?

----------


## Enter

> - )

   ,      . ,  ,         )   

> 838  ?   ,     ?

    .    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

Sergiy Dibrov
    Uber,   ... ".".      ( )   .
   ,        .    ,        ,       .
    ,          ,    .         , ,   ,   ,     ,      ,   -         -          .
 , ,     ,        ,     ,        .   ,                  .
 -   ,   ,   ,   ""  - , ,  ... ,     .
               "" -      - . , .
 ,    taxi.yandex.ua     taxi.mobile.yandex.net (5.45.217.5),     .  , 16.       .     -           ,   .
 ,   "."   .       ,      ,      .   -       (      ),           .  .,        (  - ),    . 
        Uber, ?    ,   Uber             .
    ,   Uber,     ,       .

----------


## Enter

"".
, .
 .   .        . 
          . 
  ,      .
  Volkswagen Sharan   30       50. , (, 26 )     )))
-  ?  ? 
  ,  .
      "" .

----------


## Ihor

,  ()    ?  䳿,  ,   ?

----------


## art_b

> ,  ()    ?  䳿,  ,   ?

      . 055 .  . ,    .

----------


## alexx76

> . 055 .  . ,    .

  Uber     20

----------


## 23q

> ,  ()    ?  䳿,  ,   ?

     .     ,   .     .

----------


## Ihor



----------


## Karen

> .     ,   .     .

        ,  , *Ihor*,  ,   .

----------


## 23q

> ,  , *Ihor*,  ,   .

        ) )

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Ihor*, -  .      .   ...    .       .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,  ()    ?  䳿,  ,   ?

    ,       - .  .

----------


## Ihor

,  ,

----------


## Karen

> ,  ,

    ,   ,      !

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,      !

   ,    ,

----------


## 23q



----------


## Karen

> 

     ,      Գ䳿  .

----------


## Ihor

> 

                   aig 
            Գ

----------


## 23q

> *Ihor*, -  .      .   ...    .       .

         -)

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -)

   ,   .

----------


## MAD_MAX

.   . ))))

----------


## Karen

> aig 
>             Գ

   
,  !!!!!     !!!!

----------


## 23q

> aig 
>             Գ

   !      ,    5  )      12

----------


## Karen

> !      ,    5  )      12

     !!!!      !!!!

----------


## 23q

> !!!!      !!!!

     !
     ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

.

----------


## 23q

[S][/S]   !  
  -

----------


## Yanusechka

-  4     ,   -   䳿,  .         .     (   ),     . ϳ      .

----------


## Xel

*    -.*
,    !   ,   - -  ,   -  .          -  ??? ,    -,  ,    .       .      -    .       .     !

----------


## pierro

.       ,   Uklon, On-taxi (Taxi2000), Shark.      -  ,        ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .       ,   Uklon, On-taxi (Taxi2000), Shark.      -  ,        ?

    - ,      ,             ,    -   ,  ,              .       ,     ...   ,   5- , ""    18,    -70 . +-  2-3 .    .  , ,  4,5 .

----------


## pierro

? ,    ,          -   .      ,      .           ,    ""   ,     .           ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

----------


## AnD

"",   ""          ,   5-      50-60 ,  .

----------


## Karen

838..

----------


## Dracon

> 70 . +- 2-3 .

   

> 50-60 ,

  
 )))  100      -  1  )))    

> ?

    ? ))))   

> 838..

   838     )))))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 1  )))

        .   20       ...  ,  ,    ...        20         .

----------


## Karen

> 838     )))))

    ??       !

----------


## Dracon

> 

   *Karen*,     ))) 
PS: 
 -        .          -    :              .   ,        . 
 -      .     ,    .   , , , ,    ,    ,   .      : , ,   . 
       .  1985 .          .   ,   "    ",      . 
      ,     .  -       .    , , -  -            ,         -   - , , .       , , ,   - , ,   ,   -  -  .         .      5000 ,     -     .      .      - 220  . 
   23 , 5  , 4    (, ,   ), 2    -  ()   ().     .  *Karen*,       )))

----------


## Karen

> )))

   ????!!!!

----------


## Dracon

> ????!!!!

   

> ......

       !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*Karen*, ** -   ,   ...     ...

----------


## Michael

(838, ,      , ,   ),       - , ,   . 
, ,    ,    - -  -?  ,        .   /,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> (838, ,      , ,   ),       - , ,   . 
> , ,    ,    - -  -?  ,        .   /,   .

----------


## pierro

,      ,         "",       ,      ,   .

----------


## Sky

> - , ""    18,    -70 . +- 2-3 .    .  , ,  4,5 .

     45-50  ,  -  55.  ,     ,     (  ). ֳ .
     (  ,    ).        -        -  80  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 45-50  ,  -  55.  ,     ,     (  ). ֳ .
>      (  ,    ).        -        -  80  .

     ,   ,      .    ,        ,   .           ,     .
    .        ,     10    15   . 
       - (,  006  )

----------


## infospacer

> - ,     HelpLiner https://help-liner.com/

   ,        ?

----------


## yevgen1

-"-".     ,       . 䳿    ,      5  "  ?".      .     ?   ,    ,  -  .

----------

